#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  Liberado para Download Sistema Administrativo para Mikrotik

## AndersonMachado

23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009

Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )

Atualização do sistema no forum.

*para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*

login=root
password=
host=127.0.0.1
hotspot=no
dhcp=no


---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Instalação Completa 

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Para quem já tem a V 0.12 é só atualizar :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------

O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).

O Sistema está em no arquivo instalador.rar

Para quem já tem o sistema instalado é só pegar o executável com as atualizações em :

mikrotik.exe

Leia o arquivo : como instalar.txt

Atualmente o sistema tem os seguintes módulos :

01 ) Cadastro de Cliente
02 ) Cadastro de Contratos para preenchimento
03 ) Controle de Contas a Receber
04 ) Controle de Ordens de Serviços
05 ) Mostra os usuários ativos
06 ) Gráficos dos Queue
07 ) Opção de Indicação de Profiles
08 ) Preenchimento de Contrato de Clientes
09 ) Controle de Banda por Queue
10 ) Controle do Servidor Dhcpd
11 ) Controle de Ip X Mac Address
12 ) Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
13 ) Medidor de Sinal Wireless via SNMP na parte de abertura de ordem de serviço

Toda a interação entre o sistema e o mikrotik é feita via ssh ,
utilizando os scripts do mikrotik para realizar as tarefas ,
como bloqueio , desbloqueio , cadastro do cliente no mikrotik
com seu login , senha , mac address e controle de banda.

Obrigado ,
Anderson de Oliveira Machado
[email protected]

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

estamos ai amigo, sou o primeiro a testar, sugiro que quando pronto, vc cobre por ele, um valor justo, pois, se ficar bom, pagaremos com prazer, obrigado, e sorte..

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Tae pode conta comigo, instalado e em teste

----------


## KaLNet

cara nao conseguir colocar pra roda
fiz tudo direitim
da um erro no base de dados
Bad handshake

valeu se poder ajuda

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo ele esta rodando aqui, bem tem alguns pontos que acho que seria interessante vc analisar:

- Cadastro de operadores do sistema
- Trabalhar junto com o freeradius pq assim o sistema integraria com o mk com hotspot, pppoe e ate como AP ou permitir selecionar o servidor onde os dados seriam inseridos
- um cadastro dos planos com nome e suas respectivas velocidades, e no cadastro do cliente selecionaria apenas o plano contratado, e um cadastro pra mais de um login de acesso caso o cliente tivesse mais de uma assinatura.

Se vc precisar de alguma ajuda com o freeradius ou qualquer outro detalhe estou disposição, e parabéns o programa funciona bem e sua iniciativa foi otima

abraços

----------


## AndersonMachado

> cara nao conseguir colocar pra roda
> fiz tudo direitim
> da um erro no base de dados
> Bad handshake
> 
> valeu se poder ajuda


deu erro em que parte ?

na hora de excutar o basededados.exe ?

Uma opcão é criar o banco de dados na mão via o phpmyadmin , que vem junto o wampserver.

É só criar o banco de dados com o nome : mikrotik
e copia e colocar o conteudo do arquivo mikrotik.sql

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Amigo ele esta rodando aqui, bem tem alguns pontos que acho que seria interessante vc analisar:
> 
> - Cadastro de operadores do sistema
> - Trabalhar junto com o freeradius pq assim o sistema integraria com o mk com hotspot, pppoe e ate como AP ou permitir selecionar o servidor onde os dados seriam inseridos
> - um cadastro dos planos com nome e suas respectivas velocidades, e no cadastro do cliente selecionaria apenas o plano contratado, e um cadastro pra mais de um login de acesso caso o cliente tivesse mais de uma assinatura.
> 
> Se vc precisar de alguma ajuda com o freeradius ou qualquer outro detalhe estou disposição, e parabéns o programa funciona bem e sua iniciativa foi otima
> 
> abraços


Obrigado.

Estou preparando uma solução mais robusta com esses detalhes citados por vc.

Essa versão é minima , até porque ela é free.

Estou desenvolvendo um sistema completo de administração para provedor.

----------


## m4d3

Amigo você esta de parabéns, digo isso com conhecimento de causa pois tento comunicar com o mikrotik a tempos via ssh e tive muitas dificuldades, agora que consegui talvez possamos trocar algumas informações. O que você acha de me adicionar no seu msn, que tal ?

M4D3

----------


## KaLNet

caraa ta muito massa
funcionou 
valeu mesmo
agora eu so nao consigo apagar os clientes q eu coloco
tipo mando apagar ele nao apagar
e nao ta entrando no controle de banda tbm

valeu mesmo

----------


## megalink

ola amigo... como eu apago um registro... qual é a senha

----------


## AndersonMachado

> caraa ta muito massa
> funcionou 
> valeu mesmo
> agora eu so nao consigo apagar os clientes q eu coloco
> tipo mando apagar ele nao apagar
> e nao ta entrando no controle de banda tbm
> 
> valeu mesmo


A parte do controle de banda , preciso das regras.
Não sou especialista em mikrotik. 
E para quem eu fiz o controle de banda era feito por queue , e não pelo hotspot.

Preciso das regras para colocar no sistema e liberar uma atualização.

Em relação a "apagar" o cliente , deve estar pedindo uma senha... 
é só digitar : mikrotik , que apaga !

----------


## marcelomg

Baixando e testando...

----------


## masterbeto

bom como alguns aqui eu tbm nao consegui criar o db pelo BaseDeDados.exe e fui no phpmyadmin e carreguei o db la, abri o programa mas nao consigo incluir nada no db

----------


## KaLNet

amigoo valeu
deu certo
vou tentar da um jeito aki
valeu mesmo

----------


## Flano

Cara minha estrutura esta toda em teste, vou testar ele na pratica depois te digo algo...

----------


## AndersonMachado

> amigoo valeu
> deu certo
> vou tentar da um jeito aki
> valeu mesmo


Criei um melhoramento do BaseDeDados.exe , agora é possível indicar o login,senha e ip aonde o banco de dados vai ficar.

Isso pro caso do DB ficar em outra máquina, ou até a senha default do wamp server ter sido mudada.

a atualização está em : 

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.exe

To colocando uma opção no sistema para o usuário indicar o :

login,senha e ip do servidor mysql

Assim pode colocar o sistema numa maquina e o banco de dados num linux por exemplo.

Já está com a opção de colocar o banco de dados em outra maquina ou com senha de root do mysql diferente d padrao de instalação do wampserver
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/config.txt

O arquivo de configuração é o config.txt , que deve estar no mesmo diretorório do mikrotik.exe

----------


## dragon1910

boa tarde pessoal..

testei o sistema e me parece que está funcionando direitinho... so uma sugestão .. e quem não usa hotspot , usa como uma rede normal ex 192.168.1.10 e assim por diante... se precisar de algus comandos eu de algus que podem ajuda... é so pedir ... t+

----------


## ecarvalho

> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> 
> Não está 100 % pronto, preciso de pessoas para testar o sistema.
> 
> Favor não testar em ambiente de produção , realizar testes em mikrotik para TESTES.
> 
> Neste caso necessito receber relatórios de bug´s ,
> sugestões , e até adição de novos recursos.
> ...



Parabéns pela iniciativa.....ja instalei e estou testanto.....

Um Abraço

----------


## andersonscinfo

ola...boa tarde....sou iniciante em mk, mas programador delphi e bds 2006, uso postgresql, a uma semelhança entre ele e o mysql, se vc precizar de alguma coisa, posso ajudar.....

até mais

----------


## marcomtb

a senha é mikrotik

----------


## marcomtb

Primeiro parabenizar, pois o programa ficou muito bom, espero que se lancar uma versao paga, cobre um valor justo, pequeno rs, pois vc sabe que quem monta provedor de internet a rádio nao tem dinheiro, pois se tivesse montaria outra coisa risos, brincadeira, mas o que esta acontecendo é que esta dando uma mensagem de erro estranha no programa, ele esta abrindo, funcionando ok, mas de tempo em tempo comeca abrir umas janelas de erro e vai dando erros, e enche a janela de erros, estranho, falando algo sobre password, quem tiver o mesmo erro reporta aí a solucao, obrigado, mas gostei do programa.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Primeiro parabenizar, pois o programa ficou muito bom, espero que se lancar uma versao paga, cobre um valor justo, pequeno rs, pois vc sabe que quem monta provedor de internet a rádio nao tem dinheiro, pois se tivesse montaria outra coisa risos, brincadeira, mas o que esta acontecendo é que esta dando uma mensagem de erro estranha no programa, ele esta abrindo, funcionando ok, mas de tempo em tempo comeca abrir umas janelas de erro e vai dando erros, e enche a janela de erros, estranho, falando algo sobre password, quem tiver o mesmo erro reporta aí a solucao, obrigado, mas gostei do programa.


Captura as mensagens de erro com PRINT SCREEN e coloca aqui no forum , para eu tentar resolver o erro !!!

E preciso que alguem me ajude a definir como fazer a parte de controle de banda.

----------


## marcomtb

parabens novamente, mas este é um pequeno problema que esta dando, e outra coisa, tem como cadastrar qual o tipo de servico que o técnico vai resolver com o cliente, na area de ordem de servico?

mensage de erro
nao dei conta de mandar o printscrean rs

PLEASE SET YOU PASSWORD FOR SELECT PROTCOL

VAI DANDO ESTA CAIXA COM ESTE ERRO AÍ E ENCHE A TELA DESTA MENSAGENS

----------


## marcomtb

parabens novamente, mas este é um pequeno problema que esta dando, e outra coisa, tem como cadastrar qual o tipo de servico que o técnico vai resolver com o cliente, na area de ordem de servico?

mensage de erro
nao dei conta de mandar o printscrean rs

PLEASE SET YOU PASSWORD FOR SELECT PROTCOL

VAI DANDO ESTA CAIXA COM ESTE ERRO AÍ E ENCHE A TELA DESTA MENSAGENS

opa dei conta rs

----------


## lipossani

> Amigo você esta de parabéns, digo isso com conhecimento de causa pois tento comunicar com o mikrotik a tempos via ssh e tive muitas dificuldades, agora que consegui talvez possamos trocar algumas informações. O que você acha de me adicionar no seu msn, que tal ?
> 
> M4D3


Oi amigo, vc ja tem esse configurador pronto, completo funcionamento??

Obrigada
Elis

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Oi amigo, vc ja tem esse configurador pronto, completo funcionamento??
> 
> Obrigada
> Elis


O Sistema está em http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

----------


## xacall

Ola amigo...
Parabens pela iniciativa!!!
Fiz tudo conforme o guia de instalação e deu tudo certinho...
Realmente o colega ai deu a ideia de montar os planos de acordo com o mikrotik...
Comigo não deu certo isso...eu tenho Hotspot...e o plano não foi...(Profile)
Abraço!!!

----------


## tonbts

Muito legal cara!!!
Meus parabéns!!!

Instalei aqui, mais como ja tenho o server rodando, configurei como um usuario que só tem acesso de leitura, pois ja tenho uns 30 clientes cadastrados no hotspot, se configurar com o admin pode dar problemas? Vou ter cadastrar tudo novamente?

Essa versão tem algum limite de uso? dias de uso(trial) ou posso continuar usando normalmente que esta full?

Outra pergunta, aqui uso RouterBoard que tem pouca memoria e espaço em disco, esses dados de cadastros estao sendo armazenados no meu pc (cliente) certo? apenas os comandos que sao jogados para o console do mtk?

Obrigado!!!

----------


## izaufernandes

> Criei um melhoramento do BaseDeDados.exe , agora é possível indicar o login,senha e ip aonde o banco de dados vai ficar.
> 
> Isso pro caso do DB ficar em outra máquina, ou até a senha default do wamp server ter sido mudada.
> 
> a atualização está em : 
> 
> http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.exe
> 
> To colocando uma opção no sistema para o usuário indicar o :
> ...



Eu fiz tudo do jeito q manda o tutorial e tá dando esse erro ao criar a base de dados

Nos campos é pra colocar login e senha do Mikrotik? ou esse programa cria a base de dados?

Consegui resolver.
Na pasta C:\wamp\mysql\bin cliquei em 3 executáveis q tinha lá e deu certo ( um deles acho q era pra iniciar o mysql) valew!

----------


## tonbts

E ai galera,
Alguem já está usando o software?
Está tudo certo? Funciona mesmo?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Muito legal cara!!!
> Meus parabéns!!!
> 
> Instalei aqui, mais como ja tenho o server rodando, configurei como um usuario que só tem acesso de leitura, pois ja tenho uns 30 clientes cadastrados no hotspot, se configurar com o admin pode dar problemas? Vou ter cadastrar tudo novamente?
> 
> Essa versão tem algum limite de uso? dias de uso(trial) ou posso continuar usando normalmente que esta full?
> 
> Outra pergunta, aqui uso RouterBoard que tem pouca memoria e espaço em disco, esses dados de cadastros estao sendo armazenados no meu pc (cliente) certo? apenas os comandos que sao jogados para o console do mtk?
> 
> Obrigado!!!


1 ) Todos os dados ficam na maquina local num banco de dados Mysql

2 ) Os comandos são colocados no mikrotik via SSH

3 ) O sistema vai no MK e coloca os dados na parte de ( /ip hotspot ) automaticamente.

4 ) Estou preparando um modificação para o sistema importar os dados já cadastrados no MK.

5 ) Preparando o esquema de controle de banda com hotspot ou direto via queue com grafico de consumo quando for por queue fixo !

o Sistema é FREE , estou preparando uma outra versão de um sistema administrativo , esse sim vai ser comercial.

Mas esse básico vai ser sempre FREE !

----------


## jocthbr

Eu estou implementando meu projeto.

Ele controla um provedor totalmente, mas apenas pelo Radius, utilizando PPPoE.

A minha linguagem é PHP, e consigo fazer as seguintes coisas com o programa:
-Inserir, editar, desativar ou apagar clientes;
-Definir qual torre o cliente pertence, fazendo com que ele naum se conecte por outras;
-Definir a banda;
-Definir qual gateway ele usa.

Isso é o básico.
O funcionamento é o seguinte:

As torres, rodando routerboards (no mínimo RB333, por usar PPPoE), recebem o sinal dos clientes, que solicitam conexão PPPoE.
O mikrotik, recebendo a requisição, manda uma requisição via enlaces de torre para torre, chegando no servidor Radius, centralizado, ou até mesmo colocando o radius disponivel em um IP fixo, na internet.
O radius responde a requisição, se o cliente estiver cadastrado e se estiver habilitado naquela torre.
Ele retorna o IP do cliente, a velocidade e o link (gateway) que o cliente vai utilizar, para fins de balanceamento de carga.

Toda a administração é feita amigavelmente via web.

Só estou implementando agora para o PHP entrar no SSH do mikrotik e administrar mais diretamente o sistema, fazendo bloqueio de MAC na wireless, tornando a segurança ainda maior.


O que vocês acham do sistema?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Eu estou implementando meu projeto.
> 
> Ele controla um provedor totalmente, mas apenas pelo Radius, utilizando PPPoE.
> 
> A minha linguagem é PHP, e consigo fazer as seguintes coisas com o programa:
> -Inserir, editar, desativar ou apagar clientes;
> -Definir qual torre o cliente pertence, fazendo com que ele naum se conecte por outras;
> -Definir a banda;
> -Definir qual gateway ele usa.
> ...



Esse é o esquema de funcionamento no provedor que eu trabalho , temos um sistema lá tambem em PHP controlando o radius , e nos MK só é permitido trafego pppoe.

Na quinta tentei fazer a parte de SSH com o php rodar , não consegui conectar aos MK. Somente conecta aos servidores que no meu caso são FreeBSD. tive que habiltar uma opção no config do sshd para conseguir conectar :

PasswordAuthentication yes # permite autenticação de chaves com senhas

se alguem já conseguiu pra MK , qual é a dica ?

----------


## jocthbr

bem..
eu estou tentando com a extensão do PHP do SSH2, mas ainta não tive sucesso em instalar..
vou tentar mais, e logo posto os resultados, ok?

creio que não seja preciso mexer nas opções do ssh naum...

qqr coisa, eu instalo uma extensão de telnet no php, que dá menos trabalho
=D

----------


## angelangra

Não teria como colocar para escolhe o profiles do hotspot diferente?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Não teria como colocar para escolhe o profiles do hotspot diferente?


Vou liberar uma atualização do sistema amanhã com essa possibilidade de controle de profiles.

Irei avisar aqui no forum !

----------


## AndersonMachado

Para quem já tem o sistema é so baixar o programa 
novo , e salvar em cima do antigo :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

Para instalar do zero , baixar o arquivo instalador.rar e seguir os
passos do arquivo como instalar.txt
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Obrigado !

----------


## angelangra

AndersonMachado

na hora de confirma o cadastro do cliente o seguinte erro apareceu.

"Invalid variant type conversion"

Mesmo assim faz o cadastro do cliente no Mikrotik.

Abaixo o link com o print screen do erro.

http://img118.imageshack.us/img118/7...sistemahn6.png

Obs.: Será que possivel erro sejá que no banco de dados não tenha o campo do Profile?

----------


## AndersonMachado

Era um bug no sistema.

Já está resolvido , obrigado por ter avisado.
é só pegar a atualização em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

1 ) Coloquei também um botão "Recadastrar Cliente no Mikrotik" , para o caso de ter apagado
o cliente no mikrotik, então o sistema vai lá a cadastra o cliente novamente.

----------


## maumcq

Estou implementando em um mkt com 50 clientes para teste em produção, depois posto os resultados.

Dicas para melhoramento:
1-visualização para os clientes ativos no momento
2-pagina de aviso automatica após alguns 10 dias vencido e bloqueio do login com 20 dias vencido (os dias sendo opcional)
3-cadastro no adress list ip+mac
4-status da ethers dos links(ativado ou desativado) e ether da rede local
5- financeiro
5.1-emissão de boleto (podendo ser personalizado)
5.2- contrato personalizado
5.3-contas a pagar e receber (to postando um programinha muito simples e fácil pra da uma base até mesmo de interface.
6-gerador de gráficos das ethers e dos clientes (historico)

Conheço alguns scripts, se precisar de ajuda [email protected]

Vi que essa é uma versão free e que vai sair um a comercial, espero que você esteja pensando em um preço acessível a pequenos provedores. rsrsrsrs

----------


## maumcq

Não sei se e proposital ou se tem algo errado, mas quando fui cadastrar o 4º cliente apareceu à seguinte mensagem: 
Só e possível cadastrar no maximo três clientes

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Não sei se e proposital ou se tem algo errado, mas quando fui cadastrar o 4º cliente apareceu à seguinte mensagem: 
> Só e possível cadastrar no maximo três clientes


Coloquei esta trava no ínicio do desenvolvimento para reduzir "problemas" , nem lembrava dela !

Já retirei , e a atualização já está disponível em : 

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

----------


## AndersonMachado

Dicas para melhoramento:
1-visualização para os clientes ativos no momento

Estou providenciando 

2-pagina de aviso automatica após alguns 10 dias vencido e bloqueio do login com 20 dias vencido (os dias sendo opcional)

Preciso das regras do mikrotik 

3-cadastro no adress list ip+mac

Preciso das regras do mikrotik 

4-status da ethers dos links(ativado ou desativado) e ether da rede local

seria um ?

/ interface print without-paging 

5- financeiro
5.1-emissão de boleto (podendo ser personalizado)
5.2- contrato personalizado
5.3-contas a pagar e receber (to postando um programinha muito simples e fácil pra da uma base até mesmo de interface.

Essa parte estou desenvolvendo no tempo que sobra no serviço ! :-)

6-gerador de gráficos das ethers e dos clientes (historico)

Pode detalhar melhor ?

----------


## angelangra

Seu sistema está bom. Vou continua os testes aqui. Parabéns

----------


## maumcq

> Dicas para melhoramento:
> *1-visualização para os clientes ativos no momento
> 
> Estou providenciando 
> 
> 2-pagina de aviso automatica após alguns 10 dias vencido e bloqueio do login com 20 dias vencido (os dias sendo opcional)
> 
> Preciso das regras do mikrotik 
> 
> ...


*







*******Ok, muito legal
1-visualização para os clientes ativos no momento
Estou providenciando 

*******Primeiro precisamos saber onde vai ficar hospedado a pagina de comunicado, se no próprio mkt, no PC com o sistema, na web ou em outro servidor... Para programarmos as regras
2-pagina de aviso automática após alguns 10 dias vencido e bloqueio do login com 20 dias vencido (os dias sendo opcional) 
Preciso das regras do mikrotik 

*******Essa aqui cadastra juntamente com o comando já existente, quando cadastra o cliente setando o ip e o Mac mas sem add o nome do cliente
3-cadastro no adress list ip+Mac
Preciso das regras do mikrotik 
*******/ ip arp
add address=0.0.0.0 mac-address=00:00:00:00:00:00 interface= comment=""


*******Tipo luz verde link ok e luz vermelha link off, essa regra pode ser determinada por ping eu acho, não sei se da pra fazer diferente
4-status da ethers dos links(ativado ou desativado) e ether da rede local
seria um ?
*******independente de quantas ethers tiver no mkt
/ interface print without-paging 

*******Ok, muito importante
5- financeiro
5.1-emissão de boleto (podendo ser personalizado)
5.2- contrato personalizado
5.3-contas a pagar e receber (to postando um programinha muito simples e fácil pra da uma base até mesmo de interface.
Essa parte estou desenvolvendo no tempo que sobra no serviço ! :-)

*******[B]Essa aqui na verdade tinha que deixar o queue simples do hotspot statico e não dinâmica para através do programa abir http://hotspot.linknet:8081/graphs/ que já tem no mkt*
6-gerador de gráficos das ethers e dos clientes (historico)

Traffic and system resource graphing[/B]
CPU usage
Memory usage
Disk usage
*You have access to 70 queues: (estas são estáticas)*
MAURICIO-CASA
ANDREIA IGREJA
VENICIUS - VIRTUAL NET
GENI-VIRTUALNET
ICARO
TICIANY
...........

<hotspot1> 
<hotspot-caica>
<hotspot-patricia>
<hotspot-silvan>
<hotspot-frankney>
<hotspot-katinha>
<hotspot-agnaldo>
<hotspot-maumcq>
<hotspot-nei_claro>*(estas são dinâmicas) mas deveria serem estáticas para podermos acompanhar o histórico do cliente)*
*You have access to 3 interfaces:*
Clientes
Embratel
pppoe-out1

o mikt ja tem o gerador de graficos
Tipo na tela de ordem de serviços ficaria disponibilizados botoes com links para averiguaçao dos graficos + ping

----------


## tonbts

Mto bom o sistema!
Quando vai sair a versao completa?
Essa é normal cadastrar apenas 4 usuarios no hotspot né?

----------


## deivyn

Era disso que a comunidade estava precisando..

Temos um monte de feras em programaçao aki.. tava ja ficando desesperado de nao ver nenhuma atitude dessas..

parabens!

----------


## AndersonMachado

Está disponível agora na aba "Ordem de Serviço" um botão denominado "Quem está Online" , clicando nele , abre um janela aonde o sistema entra em contato com o MK via SSH , e executa um comando e retorna a resposta do MK.


No campo "Comando" , pode se digitar qualquer comando , então favor usar com cuidado !

/ip address print 
/ip hotspot active print without-paging 

etc !!!

Para quem já tem o sistema
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe 

Para Instalar o sistema completo 
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

----------


## eduardovicente

O meu esta aparecendo este erro !

O que pode ser ?

Vicente

----------


## AndersonMachado

É necessário criar o banco de dados mysql.

O mesmo pode ser criado usando o programa BaseDeDados.exe !

é Necessário se ter um servidor mysql rodando na maquina ou até remotamente liberado !

----------


## evaristopaiva

Uma Boa Ideia A Ser Colocada Do Programa E Um Sistema De GeraÇÃo De Boletos Bancarios... Ja Que O Sistema Usa Mysql ... Tenha Ulguns Geradores De Codigos De Barras Para Alguns Bancos.. Em Php Ok?

Isso Seria Muito Iteressante

----------


## culino280888

Ae Amigo Vlw Pelo Post ae ..... 

To Testando ....  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## marcelomg

Aqui o sistema nao funciona de maneira nenhuma, ele conecta ao MK por ssh corretamente mas o usuário criado pelo programa nao aparece em ip-hotspot-users, aqui uso dhcp e o programa obriga a criacao de um ip no cadastro.
Nao achei aonde cadastrar o profile dos clientes.

Parabéns pela iniciativa! o programa vai fica ótimo!

----------


## AndersonMachado

O cadastro de profiles deve ser feito diretamente no MK. No sistema você só indica no cadastro do cliente a que profiles ele pertence. 

Vou colocar uma opção para quem usa DHCP , assim não vai obrigrar a definir um ip para o cliente.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Anderson para evitar problemas de OFFLINE e coisas do tipo pq vc nao anexa seu sistema neste post ? acho que assim ficaria mais facil caso um dia seu site venha a ficar fora do ar

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Anderson para evitar problemas de OFFLINE e coisas do tipo pq vc nao anexa seu sistema neste post ? acho que assim ficaria mais facil caso um dia seu site venha a ficar fora do ar


Não achei essa opção ! 

Pode me indicar como fazer ?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Claro Amigo é bem simples..

Vá ate o seu primeiro post clique em Editar
Depois clique em Modo avançado
Dentro do Modo Avançado 
voce vai ver um botao escrito Gerenciar Anexos
Clique nele
Depois clique em Arquivo selecione ele em seu computador
clique em Enviar 
Aguarde o fim do envio 
depois clique em fechar janela

e no post clique em Salvar modificacoes.



Bom é isso espero ter ajudado

Se sentir alguma dificuldade poste ai para que eu tente explicar melhor.

[]´s

----------


## AndersonMachado

O Sistema agora está em anexo ao post Inicial !

----------


## MarcusMaciel

Otimo obrigado anderson pelo empenho

----------


## Luciana-Martins

Bom dia!

Realmente não sei qual a intenção do mesmo, se sera como venda posteriormente ou como algo aberto!
Se for aberto gostaria de saber como fez a integração do SSH com o delphi, ou de que maneira, ou até mostrando a fonte ( Se for no caso Aberto )

Obrigada

----------


## leo297

Eu fazer qualquer coisa, mas eu tenho essa massge (((Unknown base "mikrotik"))) que o erore eu tenho

----------


## hotspotssa

Ate agora testado e sem problemas
muito boa iniciativa precisando de codigo mikrotik é so falar

----------


## robsonfarias

Anderson, 
tem previsão de qdo sai a versão comercial? uso pppoe
parabéns pela iniciativa.
Robson

----------


## AndersonMachado

A solução que usei para fazer o SSH via o delphi foi o WodSSH 

SSH ActiveX Client OCX/DLL, SSH Component for Windows (VB, VC, Delphi, ASP, VBS) - WeOnlyDo! Software

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Anderson, 
> tem previsão de qdo sai a versão comercial? uso pppoe
> parabéns pela iniciativa.
> Robson


Estou projetando para Dezembro/Janeiro a versão para controle do MK , com pppoe , radius , hotspot.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Eu fazer qualquer coisa, mas eu tenho essa massge (((Unknown base "mikrotik"))) que o erore eu tenho


Tem que criar a base de dados. de uma lida no arquivo TXT que acompanha o sistema.

----------


## leo297

Ok eu ler o seu txt e eu sou login e ver base em mikrotik.exe 
Mas o que seting posso fazer em mikrotik servidor para fazer login na eu coloque o nome do usuário ea senha e endereço IP, mas i cant login para o meu servidor eu não fazer qualquer mudança na minha mikrotik

----------


## antoniooracio

amigo instalei o programa tudo direitinho como manda o figurino e ta rodando beleza, porem não consigo fazer conecção com o MK pelo SSH, sempre que abro o programa apartir de um tempo ele me vem com os erros em anexo. e as configurações estão sertinha tanto o IP do MK quanto o usuario e a senha agora as portas não sei se são padroes como vc coloca no proprio programa...


vej se pode me ajudar, agradeço e aguardo pela versção comercial....

----------


## cobrabatida

Não ta apagando os clientes cadastrados
e pra quem não usa hotspot?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Não ta apagando os clientes cadastrados
> e pra quem não usa hotspot?


Essa versão é para controle de hotspot , 

e para apagar clientes , ele pede uma senha , que é :

mikrotik

----------


## SlayerCommand

Olá Anderson,

Primeiramente parabens pelo programa, pelo que todos estão falando deve ser muito bom, eu utilizo hotspot, instalei o Wamp Server coloquei a database do seu sistema, coloquei ele no C:/Sistema, mais quando vou rodar tanto o mikrotik.exe como o Basedados.exe pra atualizar, da o mesmo erro, o erro está na SS que segue em anexo, se puder me ajudar, eu utilizo Windows XP Profissional, 1GB de memoria, Pentium 4 2.8mhz, creio que era pra funcionar, pois somente seu programa da este erro, obrigado pela ajuda.


OBS. estou tentanto rodar ele em um computador que esta na mesma rede em que está o mikrotik, estou trabalhando nesta estação como se fosse um cliente conectado ao hotspot, vlws.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Olá Anderson,
> 
> Primeiramente parabens pelo programa, pelo que todos estão falando deve ser muito bom, eu utilizo hotspot, instalei o Wamp Server coloquei a database do seu sistema, coloquei ele no C:/Sistema, mais quando vou rodar tanto o mikrotik.exe como o Basedados.exe pra atualizar, da o mesmo erro, o erro está na SS que segue em anexo, se puder me ajudar, eu utilizo Windows XP Profissional, 1GB de memoria, Pentium 4 2.8mhz, creio que era pra funcionar, pois somente seu programa da este erro, obrigado pela ajuda.
> 
> 
> OBS. estou tentanto rodar ele em um computador que esta na mesma rede em que está o mikrotik, estou trabalhando nesta estação como se fosse um cliente conectado ao hotspot, vlws.


Verifique na ABA Configurações do programa , se esta tudo certo.

----------


## SlayerCommand

> Verifique na ABA Configurações do programa , se esta tudo certo.




So que quando clico pra configurar algum dos parametros desta aba, ele não abilita a caixa para digitar nada, em host, login, senha essses campos, simplesmente não da pra digitar.

----------


## SlayerCommand

> So que quando clico pra configurar algum dos parametros desta aba, ele não abilita a caixa para digitar nada, em host, login, senha essses campos, simplesmente não da pra digitar.


Ninguem pra me responder, eu queria poder rodar esse programa, mais tem essa falha, creio que seja no programa....

----------


## altairsq

https://under-linux.org/forums/mikro...-da-certo.html

me ajudem

----------


## AndersonMachado

O sistema não altera nenhuma outra configuração que não seja na parte de hotspot.

Pelo que tenho visto várias pessoas instalaram o sistema sem problemas, mas para resolver alguns casos mais específicos , seria necessário olhar por exemplo via VNC , o que está acontencedo.

Mas um teste simples , seria : 

1 ) Colocar um putty na maquina windows e fazer um SSH para o gateway Mikrotik.
2 ) Conferir se as lib´s de SSH estão instaladas corretamente seguindo as intruções do arquivo de instalação.

----------


## lindelson

Instalei e esta rodando 100% so vi um problema!!! so cadastra 99 clientes!!! tem como aumentar isso?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Instalei e esta rodando 100% so vi um problema!!! so cadastra 99 clientes!!! tem como aumentar isso?


Neste endereço :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

Está uma versão liberada para um número maior de clientes maior que 99.
O sistema está em produção em algum lugar com mais de 99 clientes ?

----------


## admskill

Boa noite Anderson, bom estou querendo testar seu sistema, e estou necessitando da versão full totalmente atualizada e de um link pra baixar TUDO pra mim testar, vou testar seu sistema em um servidor com 350 usuários e gostaria de saber onde encontro tudo sobre o seu sistema pra mim começar à testá-lo ... pq vi vários tópicos com atualizações e blá blá blá

----------


## marcelomg

> Neste endereço :
> 
> http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe
> 
> Está uma versão liberada para um número maior de clientes maior que 99.
> O sistema está em produção em algum lugar com mais de 99 clientes ?


Aqui são 420 clientes e ainda não consegui por pra rodar....

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Aqui são 420 clientes e ainda não consegui por pra rodar....


po marcelo cade vc ???? cara, tu ta sumido, deixei recado por tudo que e lado, e tu nao entra em contato ne ???

entra no msn hehheeh vamos jogar comverça fora:::

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Aqui são 420 clientes e ainda não consegui por pra rodar....


Vamos marcar um dia , para eu poder te ajudar a resolver um possível problema na instalação , posso conectar via VNC se possível para olhar o que está acontecendo.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Aqui são 420 clientes e ainda não consegui por pra rodar....


O instalador do sistema está em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Dentro do arquivo existe um arquivo texto , com os procedimentos para realizar a instalação do sistema.

----------


## SlayerCommand

Poxa ainda não consegui fazer funcionar esse trem, ele funciona no windows XP?, tem que ter alguma biblioteca do windows pra funcionar como o Microsoft NETFrameworks?, tem que deixar alguma entrada abilitada no mikrotik como SSH, TELNET, algo assim?, pois é impossivel com os outros rodar e comigo não, ja quando eu executo o mikrotik.exe ja aparece erro de violação na tela, ai vou dando ok ate parar de aparecer, depois coloco na aba configurações e não consigo nem escrever, tipo fica desabilitado a escrita dos campos pra configurar, muito estranho, pois eu instalei o Wamp certinho, importei a DB certinho e tudo mais, e nessa parte eu manjo um pouco, porque eu ja mexi com servidores online de jogos que usam tabelas SQL, essa parte ta ok, o problema é o mikrotik.exe que ta com pau sei la, impossivel que alguem tb nao tenha dado este problema, por favor HELP-ME.

Meu MSN para contato caso alguma boa alma possa me ajudar:

[email protected]


Abraços e tenham um Feliz Natal...

----------


## AndersonMachado

O sistema agora está imprimindo contrato , com base nos dados do cadastro do cliente.

----------


## eliasfr

Qual a versão do banco suportada

----------


## netuai

muito bom, estarei testando o mais breve possivel

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Qual a versão do banco suportada


O banco de dados usado é o MYSQL.

Usando o wamp server ele já instala o mysql , php , e um servidor web.

Futuramente deve uso essa parte web para gerar os boletos bancarios para o cliente, usando o php,mysql e o servidor web.

----------


## minelli

Legal mesmo muito bom., estou terminando de instalar para testa-lo qd vai ter atualizações
??

----------


## eliasfr

Qualquer versão do mysql?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Qualquer versão do mysql?


Pode ser qualquer versão do mysql.

----------


## jhonnyp

amigo, vi esse post agora e fui tentar instalar.

deu td certo
porem na hora de abrir o mikrotik.exe da isso

olhe a tela o que pode ser?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> amigo, vi esse post agora e fui tentar instalar.
> 
> deu td certo
> porem na hora de abrir o mikrotik.exe da isso
> 
> olhe a tela o que pode ser?


Você criou o banco de dados pelo programa BaseDeDados.exe ?

é necessário instalar as lib´s de ssh também.

----------


## AndersonMachado

Os comandos que são executados pelo sistema na hora que cadastra o cliente no mikrotik são :

OBS.: O CONTROLE DE BANDA É FEITO SOMENTE PELO PROFILES

ip hotspot user add name=LOGIN
password=SENHA
address=IP_DO_CLIENTE
mac-address=MAC_ADDRESS_DO_CLIENTE

ip hotspot user set LOGIN
comment="CODIGO DO CLIENTE - NOME DO CLIENTE"
ip hotspot user set LOGIN
profile=NOME_DO_PROFILE_DO_CONTROLE_DE_BANDA

----------


## megalink

anderson... existe algum mode de importar os clientes já cadastrados no mk para o o banco de dados do seu gerenciador...

se não...como faço pois tenho 50 clientes cadastrados... terei que coloca-los 1 a 1 no seu sistema...

abraços... e parabenz pelo sistema

----------


## jwjunior

> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> 
> O Sistema está em http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar
> 
> Para quem já tem o sistema instalado é só pegar o executável com as atualizações em :
> http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe
> 
> Leia o arquivo : como instalar.txt
> ...


Anderson sobre valores como é feito?
Meu email [email protected]

----------


## minelli

Estou com a versão 0.2 já saiu alguma mais nova...?

----------


## jdmano

parceiro seu sistema esta muito bom.. mas minha maior dificuldade esta nos boletos vc ja esta em desencolvimento nessa area ?

----------


## AndersonMachado

O sistema não faz importação de dados do mikrotik atualmente.

Isso fica complicado de fazer , pq o sistema precisa de determinadas informações 
como o código do cliente , antes do nome.

Perde um tempo e faz o cadastro no sistema mesmo.




> anderson... existe algum mode de importar os clientes já cadastrados no mk para o o banco de dados do seu gerenciador...
> 
> se não...como faço pois tenho 50 clientes cadastrados... terei que coloca-los 1 a 1 no seu sistema...
> 
> abraços... e parabenz pelo sistema

----------


## AndersonMachado

Não entendi sua pergunta sobre valores ?

O sistema é free , o download pode ser feito em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar




> Anderson sobre valores como é feito?
> Meu email [email protected]

----------


## AndersonMachado

Muito Obrigado aos administradores , por tornar o tópico do sistema em fixo !
 :Big Grin:

----------


## AndersonMachado

> parceiro seu sistema esta muito bom.. mas minha maior dificuldade esta nos boletos vc ja esta em desencolvimento nessa area ?


Estou bolando uma forma de gerar boleto , mas pelo programa acho mais complicado.

Uma solução seria imprimir os boletos via WEB , o cliente mesmo imprime os boletos via WEB.

uma ideia seria usar essa solução :

BoletoPhp - Código Aberto de Sistema de Boletos
BoletoPhp - Código Aberto de Sistema de Boletos

----------


## LeoSuporte

> Estou bolando uma forma de gerar boleto , mas pelo programa acho mais complicado.
> 
> Uma solução seria imprimir os boletos via WEB , o cliente mesmo imprime os boletos via WEB.
> 
> uma ideia seria usar essa solução :
> 
> BoletoPhp - Código Aberto de Sistema de Boletos
> BoletoPhp - Código Aberto de Sistema de Boletos


 
Anderson, Primeiramente parabens pela sua iniciativa, funcional demais seu sistema.
Estou fazendo alguns testes com ele e na parte do financeiro cadastrei um cliente com um valor mensal de 1350, ele venceu e pus para Quitar no sistema, porem quando tento informar o valor pago pelo cliente de 1,350 me devolve a seguinte informação
"1.350,00 is not valide floating point value"


No mais os testes estao indo de vento em polpa!

novamente parabens.

----------


## AndersonMachado

Obrigado pelo incentivo.

Vou fazer os testes com os valores.

Preciso é disso mesmo , reporte sobre os erros.




> Anderson, Primeiramente parabens pela sua iniciativa, funcional demais seu sistema.
> Estou fazendo alguns testes com ele e na parte do financeiro cadastrei um cliente com um valor mensal de 1350, ele venceu e pus para Quitar no sistema, porem quando tento informar o valor pago pelo cliente de 1,350 me devolve a seguinte informação
> "1.350,00 is not valide floating point value"
> 
> 
> No mais os testes estao indo de vento em polpa!
> 
> novamente parabens.

----------


## AndersonMachado

Quero agradecer a 
DIRECT LAN PROVEDOR DE ACESSO , pela ajuda financeira dada ao projeto.

A DIRECT LAN PROVEDOR DE ACESSO , está usando um novo recurso de controle de banda por queue ( agora roda pode profile ou queue ) , e também controle de IP+MAC ADDRESS.

Assim que o pessoal da DIRECT LAN , me der um OK , vou liberar a atualização para todos.

Legal , agora o tópico é fixo no forum ! 
Obrigado aos administradores.


Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## marcelomg

Anderson, consegui fazer o sistema conectar no MK, estou em uma maquina cliente do Hotspot, só um problema, quando efetivo o cadastro o cliente no sistema tudo ok mas no MK não aparece nem no log nem na lista de clients.
O que pode ser?

----------


## AndersonMachado

Vai na ABA SSH e verica como esta executando no MK.

hj tive que acertar um erro que só acontecia no MK 2.9.x
justamente na hora d cadastrar o cliente no hotspot.

Copia a tela da conexão SSH para eu poder olhar
e tambem os comandos que foram executados na ABA auditoria.





> Anderson, consegui fazer o sistema conectar no MK, estou em uma maquina cliente do Hotspot, só um problema, quando efetivo o cadastro o cliente no sistema tudo ok mas no MK não aparece nem no log nem na lista de clients.
> O que pode ser?

----------


## marcelomg

Em anexo as telas, se faltou alguma coisa é só falar.
Abraço.



> Vai na ABA SSH e verica como esta executando no MK.
> 
> hj tive que acertar um erro que só acontecia no MK 2.9.x
> justamente na hora d cadastrar o cliente no hotspot.
> 
> Copia a tela da conexão SSH para eu poder olhar
> e tambem os comandos que foram executados na ABA auditoria.

----------


## armc_2003

Boa noite, gostei da iniciativa e gostaria de estar ajundando.
Tenho experiência de alguns anos na plataforma Object PASCAL e gostaria de saber se os fontes deste projeto são liberados.
Obrigado.

----------


## AndersonMachado

O Sistema é free para uso.

O código fonte não é liberado.




> Boa noite, gostei da iniciativa e gostaria de estar ajundando.
> Tenho experiência de alguns anos na plataforma Object PASCAL e gostaria de saber se os fontes deste projeto são liberados.
> Obrigado.

----------


## rogeriodj

Amigo andersom aqui eu uso servidor DHCP, para fornecer os Ips staticos, ou seja meu cliente sempre recebe o mesmo IP, motei um MK so pra testes, configuro o IP e MAC do cliente e o profile, acontece q naum recebo o IP cadastrado e o profile tbm so fica em default, claro q fui no mk e criei o profile certinho, e quandop eu indico o nome do profile naum vai, so fica em default mesmo, naum entendo nada de programação mais naum seria interessante o mesmo comando q seu sistema manda pro hotspot como MAC e IP, fosse tbm pro servidor DHCP leases, e ai o ip do cliente seria o mesmo.

----------


## armc_2003

> O Sistema é free para uso.
> 
> O código fonte não é liberado.


 
Que pena, pois a liberação do código daria grandes possibilidades ao projeto.
Mas valeu, boa sorte.

----------


## yuslen dos santos ribeiro

muito boa iniciativa vou testar agora também quando tiver o financeiro me avise.

----------


## AndersonMachado

Quais os comandos para incluir o ip na dhcp server que vc usa ?

----------


## AndersonMachado

Estou preparando um forma de vc´s usuários do sistema ficarem livres para colocar os comandos desejados, tipo : 

Para cadastrar ip na arp , teria que ser colocado assim :

Isso seria colocado em 3 campos 

Para Incluir,Alterar,Excluir clientes.
Usando macro , para substituir os valores dos campos.

Para Incluir :
------------

ip arp add address=IpCliente mac-address=MacAddressCliente disable=no interface=InterfaceHotspotCliente comment="CodigoCliente - NomeCliente"

Para Excluir 
-----------

:foreach i in=[/ip arp find address=IpCliente] do=[/ip arp remove $i]

Para Alterar
-----------

:foreach i in=[/ip arp find address=IpCliente] do=[/ip arp remove $i]

ip arp add address=IpCliente mac-address=MacAddressCliente disable=no interface=InterfaceHotspotCliente comment="CodigoCliente - NomeCliente"

Os campos CodigoCliente,NomeCliente,IpCliente,MacAddressCliente,InterfaceHotspotCliente seriam substituidos quando o sistema for executar os comandos no MK.

----------


## LeoSuporte

> Estou preparando um forma de vc´s usuários do sistema ficarem livres para colocar os comandos desejados, tipo : 
> 
> Para cadastrar ip na arp , teria que ser colocado assim :
> 
> Isso seria colocado em 3 campos 
> 
> Para Incluir,Alterar,Excluir clientes.
> Usando macro , para substituir os valores dos campos.
> 
> ...


Anderson,

Tem alguma novidade sobre o problema reportado do floating point....?
Dei continuidade nos testes e até agora nenhum outro bug, conforme for aplicando os testes repassarei as informações a todos.

Leonardo Ferreira.

----------


## AndersonMachado

Obrigado por relatar o erro.

Já acertei esse BUG , e vou liberar a correção na nova versão que vou liberar no final do dia.

Essa nova versão também vai estar com o controle de banda por queue , graficos dos cliente pelos queue´s , e também outros ajustes.





> Anderson,
> 
> Tem alguma novidade sobre o problema reportado do floating point....?
> Dei continuidade nos testes e até agora nenhum outro bug, conforme for aplicando os testes repassarei as informações a todos.
> 
> Leonardo Ferreira.

----------


## rogeriodj

O comando é esse, epois de criado o servidor é claro, somente o ip do cliente, mac e qual o servidor DHCP q ele usa.

/ ip dhcp-server lease
add address=192.168.2.43 mac-address=00:40:F4:E5:F7:66 server=Wireless \
comment="ALAN_29-12-07" disabled=no

Na Arp-list é esse aqui.

/ ip arp 
add address=192.168.2.5 mac-address=00:40:F4:93:41:84 \
interface=BRIDGE-EDEALINA comment="Elson_Elsahday" disabled=no


Va vou falando novamente q naum sei nada de programação mais acho se for possivel fazer isto no programa, ao menos pra mim seria uma boa! Tenho certeza q quando terminar o seu programa vai ajudar e facilitar a vida de muitos aqui, eu so posso dar alguns palpites q acho q seria interessante e no final, ate pagar pra usá-lo quando estiver pronto(FULL)!
Até mais e muita boa sorte amigo!

----------


## AndersonMachado

A parte de arp , já está pornta. Fiz varias alterações no sistema para ele trabalhar com controle de banda via queue , e acabei colocando o controle de IP+MAc.

Uma dúvida ....

/ ip dhcp-server lease
add address=192.168.2.43 mac-address=00:40:F4:E5:F7:66 server=Wireless \
comment="ALAN_29-12-07" disabled=no

o que seria server=Wireless ???

é o nome do servidor dhcp ?





> O comando é esse, epois de criado o servidor é claro, somente o ip do cliente, mac e qual o servidor DHCP q ele usa.
> 
> / ip dhcp-server lease
> add address=192.168.2.43 mac-address=00:40:F4:E5:F7:66 server=Wireless \
> comment="ALAN_29-12-07" disabled=no
> 
> Na Arp-list é esse aqui.
> 
> / ip arp 
> ...

----------


## rogeriodj

Isso mesmo, ele é o nome do servidor DHCP q criei aqui!

----------


## maximan

Tendrias que hacerlo multi idioma.
You must to do it multilenguage

Max
Un Sanjuanino en Rio Cuarto

----------


## manucho

Buenas tardes, ante todo sepan disculpar que les escribo es español pero mi "Portuñol" es muy malo.

Estuve mirando el sistema de adminstración que han desarrollado aparentemente es muy bueno, digo aparentemente porque no lo he podido probar, ya que estoy con algunos problemas con su instalación, debido a que el programa basededados.exe me da un error al querer ejecutarlo http://imagehotel.net/images/e44zug5iyl.jpg al igual que a otros usuarios, pero lei que chequeen que la configuración este correctá, yo la he realizado mas de una vez para estar seguro, siguiendo al pie de la letra el instructivo que viene con el archivo de instalación y cuando quiere ejecutar el archivo Mikrotik.exe se sale esté error: https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...ik-sistema.jpg . La unica diferencia es que yo estoy usando para las base de datos ( The appServ Open Project - 2.4.9 for Windows) será ese el problema? ya que ustedes recomiendan instalar *wamp5_1.7.3*

Desde ya muchas gracias.

----------


## luizbe

Primeiramente, Parabéns pelo projeto!
Seu programa vai ajudar a muitos "Donos e Administradores" de ISP's.


1 - Eu acho que você deve mesmo integrar o sistema como BoletoPHP como você mencionou em um post Anterior, mas,

2 - seria interessante você fazer um sistema de Impressão de boleto do cliente tipo "propio" da empresa, porque aqui nós temos um trabalhão pra gerar o nosso (sem usar os bancos), seria bom se o seu programa tivesse essa opção de personalizar um Boleto propio e que o Admin só clique em "Imprimir" Após as configurações.


Me responda se isso vai ser possivel em alguma atualização , se você já esta desenvolvendo, se tem uma data prevista ..
Porque nós estamos precisando mesmo!


Obrigado e mais uma vez parabéns. :Dancing:  :Dancing:

----------


## ADRIANOPGTUOL

Boa noite Anderson,

Só gostaria de te dar os parabens, pelo programa instalei, vi as diversas funcionalidades, e percebi que sao boas, e adequadas ao meu sistema, mas estou com problema para acessar o MK, nao estou conseguindo acessar, mas creio não ser problema no seu programa, pois não estou conseguindo nem atraves do winbox.

Mas parabéns pelo projeto.


sds

----------


## AndersonMachado

O banco de dados pode ser criado diretamente no mysql ou via http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/

é só fazer o download em http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.sql

basededados.sql , e executar no mysql 

mysql -u root -p

create database mikrotik
use mikrotik
quit

mysql -u root -p mikrotik < basededados.sql




> Buenas tardes, ante todo sepan disculpar que les escribo es español pero mi "Portuñol" es muy malo.
> 
> Estuve mirando el sistema de adminstración que han desarrollado aparentemente es muy bueno, digo aparentemente porque no lo he podido probar, ya que estoy con algunos problemas con su instalación, debido a que el programa basededados.exe me da un error al querer ejecutarlo http://imagehotel.net/images/e44zug5iyl.jpg al igual que a otros usuarios, pero lei que chequeen que la configuración este correctá, yo la he realizado mas de una vez para estar seguro, siguiendo al pie de la letra el instructivo que viene con el archivo de instalación y cuando quiere ejecutar el archivo Mikrotik.exe se sale esté error: https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...ik-sistema.jpg . La unica diferencia es que yo estoy usando para las base de datos ( The appServ Open Project - 2.4.9 for Windows) será ese el problema? ya que ustedes recomiendan instalar *wamp5_1.7.3*
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias.

----------


## jwjunior

> O banco de dados pode ser criado diretamente no mysql ou via http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/
> 
> é só fazer o download em http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.sql
> 
> basededados.sql , e executar no mysql 
> 
> mysql -u root -p
> 
> create database mikrotik
> ...


Aderson gostaria de saber valores meu email é [email protected]

----------


## AndersonMachado

Quando , vc fala em boleto da empresa , seria uma espécie de carne com o contas a receber do cliente ?





> Primeiramente, Parabéns pelo projeto!
> Seu programa vai ajudar a muitos "Donos e Administradores" de ISP's.
> 
> 
> 1 - Eu acho que você deve mesmo integrar o sistema como BoletoPHP como você mencionou em um post Anterior, mas,
> 
> 2 - seria interessante você fazer um sistema de Impressão de boleto do cliente tipo "propio" da empresa, porque aqui nós temos um trabalhão pra gerar o nosso (sem usar os bancos), seria bom se o seu programa tivesse essa opção de personalizar um Boleto propio e que o Admin só clique em "Imprimir" Após as configurações.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## AndersonMachado

Segue a atualização do sistema, ( voltando do carnaval ) 

1 ) Controle de Banda por queue
2 ) Definição do servidor dhcpd
2 ) Acerto num BUG , no valor do contas a receber

Atualização do Sistema :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

Instalador do Sistema :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Favor verificar no arquivo anexo os novos campos.

Obrigado, 
Anderson Machado

----------


## luizbe

isso,
como se no dia 1 o programa já acusasse que venceu os clientes X

e já com a "boleta" ou "carne" configurado ao jeito da empresa.. só o admin clicar em "imprimir" e sair todo os carnes do dia X..
nossa vai ser um alivio aqui...

acho que é isso que todo sistema precisa .. 
porque não adianta só fazer a internet funcionar, como vamos RECEBER O DINHEIRO PRA PAGAR ELA? ;]

Att.
 :Star:

----------


## manucho

Me podrian indicar como actualizo la version, ya que estoy usando la v 0.2 y para poder usar Queue veo que están utilizando la version v 0.4.

Gracias y de apoquito nos vamos entendiendo, jejeje

PD: Como podria hacer para traducir la interface a español.

Gracias  :Itsme:

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Me podrian indicar como actualizo la version, ya que estoy usando la v 0.2 y para poder usar Queue veo que están utilizando la version v 0.4.
> 
> Gracias y de apoquito nos vamos entendiendo, jejeje
> 
> PD: Como podria hacer para traducir la interface a español.
> 
> Gracias


o sistema atual , vc poder pegar em :

Instalador do Sistema :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar


já colocar o sistema em espanhol é mais complicado.
mas é possível.

----------


## manucho

Gracias por la pronta respuesta y tambien por entender mi idioma, realmente soy muy malo con el portugues...

Te cuento que ya actualize la version ahora estoy corriendo la v0.4, pero me llama la atención que tengo algo diferente a la imagen que posteaste, me falta la parte del Queue

Me quedo asi: Como le agrego la parte del Queue???

http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/1...otikv04ys1.jpg

Como le agrego la parte del Queue???

Gracias.

PD: Respecto a la traduccion al español, yo no tendria problema en colaborar con la traducción, solo tendrias que indicarme que software usar para editar los campos, si es necesario realizar la compilación te envio los archivos traducidos....

----------


## eugeniomarques

amigo.. tb programo em delphi.. e vou instalar o sistema para teste..

valeu..




> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> 
> O Sistema está em http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar
> 
> Para quem já tem o sistema instalado é só pegar o executável com as atualizações em :
> http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe
> 
> Leia o arquivo : como instalar.txt
> ...

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Gracias por la pronta respuesta y tambien por entender mi idioma, realmente soy muy malo con el portugues...
> 
> Te cuento que ya actualize la version ahora estoy corriendo la v0.4, pero me llama la atención que tengo algo diferente a la imagen que posteaste, me falta la parte del Queue
> 
> Me quedo asi: Como le agrego la parte del Queue???
> 
> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/1...otikv04ys1.jpg
> 
> Como le agrego la parte del Queue???
> ...


a versão atual do sistema está em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/sistema.rar

Nela tem a opção de ativar o controle de banda por queue.

----------


## manucho

Entiendo que tiene la opcion de activar las Queue, pero porque no me aparece la opcion de Interface como está remarcada en la imagen siguiente "PARA CONTROLE DE BANDA POR QUEUE".

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/5...enqueueju8.png
Disculpen que sea medio "duro" :2in1:  pero no logro entrnder..

Gracias por su tiempo.

----------


## AndersonMachado

atualize o programa : 

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/queue.bmp

----------


## marciorct

Estou tentando usar o programa mas está dando o seguinte erro quando abro mikrotik.exe:

QrConfiguracao: colunm 'DhcpServerMikrotik' cannot be null

o que pode ser?

abraços

Marcio

----------


## froyer

Só funciona no modo hotspot ou com amarramento de ip+mac tbm?
Vlw

----------


## infantefox

> Só funciona no modo hotspot ou com amarramento de ip+mac tbm?
> Vlw


 

Ola, gostaria de saber se tem como usar este sistema em pppoe, se tiver me avisa

----------


## marcelomg

Não consigo alterar nada em configurar, segue tela em anexo.

Anderson, no cadastro de cliente, poderia ser opcional o cadastro de IP, MAC e Down e Up, so indicando o profile seria o suficiente.

----------


## minelli

Aqui tb aconteceu isso e ao perguntar pelo responsavel pelo projeto a 1 vez ele disse q eu deveria estar conectado, pela 2 ele mandou eu seguir o tutorial no POST no FORUM q lá esplicava certinho. Ai abandonei a tentativa de uso.

----------


## marcelomg

Devemos apoiar a iniciativa fantástica do Anderson em desenvolver um sistema free!! eu comprarei a licença comercial.
Aqui ainda não consegui por pra rodar mas vejo muitos aqui que conseguem.

O wamp aqui não inicia automaticamente e tenho que carrega lo sempre antes de usar o programa.
A configuração está ainda inacessível, quando abro o programa recebo a mensagem de "qrconfiguracao: column 'dhcpServerMikrotik' cannot be null"
Em Auditoria não está registrando mais nada.
Como o que acontece aqui acontece com outras pessoas, vou aguardar a correção ou indicação de procedimento para resolução.

----------


## minelli

Estou no aguardo de alguem postar esse problema a tempo e vou continua aguardando a solução.

----------


## AndersonMachado

1 ) Tendo o wamp server instalado , favor acessar :

http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php?db=mikrotik

Ir na aba SQL e executar os comandos sql a seguir :

ALTER TABLE configuracao CHANGE DhcpServerMikrotik DhcpServerMikrotik VARCHAR( 50 ) NULL ;

ALTER TABLE configuracao CHANGE ComandoQueueMikrotik ComandoQueueMikrotik TEXT NULL ;

Estou providenciando as correções diretamente no executável do sistema.

----------


## admskill

ANderson ... asssim que sair a atualização correta tiver tudo certinhu .... eu vou rodar em três provedores de clientes meu pra fazer um teste se ficar filé eu compro a versão comercial !

Abraços !

----------


## jnveiga

Antes de mais nada gostaria de agradecer a iniciativa 
testei o sistema ficou show

Andreson gostaria de saber se tem alguma ver. do sistema que faça cadastro dos clientes pppoe no secrets 
no meu provedor trabalho apenas com pppoe

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Antes de mais nada gostaria de agradecer a iniciativa 
> testei o sistema ficou show
> 
> Andreson gostaria de saber se tem alguma ver. do sistema que faça cadastro dos clientes pppoe no secrets 
> no meu provedor trabalho apenas com pppoe


Obrigado pelo elogio.

Preciso dos comandos necessários para que possa incluir ao sistema.

[[email protected]] > ppp secret add 
caller-id disabled local-address profile service 
comment limit-bytes-in name remote-address 
copy-from limit-bytes-out password routes 

[[email protected]] > ppp secret add ???????????

----------


## jnveiga

Anderson min add ai para batermos um papo sobre os comandos do sistema [email protected] normalmente fico conectado a noite abraços

----------


## pannorj

aew galera...
sou novo no MK...
seguinte, baixei tudo desse programa
instalei td, até o WampServer
como faço para entrar no meu server MK (acesso remoto) por este programa?
eu uso Hotpost com controle de banda

abraços :Itsme:

----------


## netpower

> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> 
> O Sistema está em http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar
> 
> Para quem já tem o sistema instalado é só pegar o executável com as atualizações em :
> http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe
> 
> Leia o arquivo : como instalar.txt
> ...


Primeiramente parabenizar o Anderson pela sua iniciativa, nao testei ainda o software mais queria mais detalhes sobre ele o que esta faltando para sair a versão comercial, se vc puder me add no msn [email protected] pra eu tirar algumas duvidas com vc.

----------


## siegfried69

eu ja tenho um servidor mikrotik funcionando e queria saber se quando me conetar a ele pelo seu programa e começar a cadastrar os clientes ja existentes no mikrotik ele nao vai repetir a regra e criar um novo cliente

----------


## tarcisiomk10

e ai blz...
cara eu instalei aqui mais da um erro soh que funciona mesmo dando esse erro,,, sera q é pq a versão é demo... e outra coisa vc vai lancar uma versão completa... pq esse bloqueia a 2 contratos e tudo mais... vc tem a versão completa...e me passa o valor que vc quer nessa versão... valeu cara....

----------


## AndersonMachado

> eu ja tenho um servidor mikrotik funcionando e queria saber se quando me conetar a ele pelo seu programa e começar a cadastrar os clientes ja existentes no mikrotik ele nao vai repetir a regra e criar um novo cliente


O sistema infelizmente é para ser usado com servidores MK zerados.

Aconselho vc a tirar um backup dos seus dados antes de usar num servidor que já tenha regras.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> e ai blz...
> cara eu instalei aqui mais da um erro soh que funciona mesmo dando esse erro,,, sera q é pq a versão é demo... e outra coisa vc vai lancar uma versão completa... pq esse bloqueia a 2 contratos e tudo mais... vc tem a versão completa...e me passa o valor que vc quer nessa versão... valeu cara....


Versão v 0.5 - 22/04/2008 

Para atualizar o sistema :

totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

Para Instalar o sistema :

totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

1 ) Retirei as limitações que foram colocadas , por causa da fase inicial de desenvolvimento.

2 ) Acertei o problema na criação de alguns campos do banco de dados.

3 ) Realizei alguns ajustes nos layout 

Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## tarcisiomk10

Cara foi mal ficar enchendo o saco hehe...
Mais eu naum consegui baixar essa versão nova sua... tem como vc me dar um help...
Essa versão é completa??? pq a primeira que baixei se eu sair do programa ele naum salva as confs... e fica dando um erro
"Can`t connect to MySql server on '127.0.0.1' (10061)

Valeu.

----------


## siegfried69

no meu sistema ele diz que nao consegue encontrar o servidor dhcp do mikrotik.
como faço pra resolver isso?

----------


## Raniel

> no meu sistema ele diz que nao consegue encontrar o servidor dhcp do mikrotik.
> como faço pra resolver isso?


Verifique se o package do dhcp está instalado ou se ele está funcionando, tente configurar manualmente.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Cara foi mal ficar enchendo o saco hehe...
> Mais eu naum consegui baixar essa versão nova sua... tem como vc me dar um help...
> Essa versão é completa??? pq a primeira que baixei se eu sair do programa ele naum salva as confs... e fica dando um erro
> "Can`t connect to MySql server on '127.0.0.1' (10061)
> 
> Valeu.


Cara , seguindo o manual de instalação , vc deve observar que tem que ter o servidor mysql instalado.

Para isso instale o servidor wamp server , ele já instala e configura o mysql + apache + phpadmin

----------


## admskill

Oi amigo .. instalei aki e to tendo uma mensagenzinha de erro .. creio eu que foi um arquivo que eu naum coloquei na pasta do sistema pq naum veio junto com o instalador mas da uma olhadinha ai pra mim soh pra ver se eh isso mesmo ... se sim ... tem como vc me mandar esse arquivo ???


ABraços !

----------


## admskill

> Oi amigo .. instalei aki e to tendo uma mensagenzinha de erro .. creio eu que foi um arquivo que eu naum coloquei na pasta do sistema pq naum veio junto com o instalador mas da uma olhadinha ai pra mim soh pra ver se eh isso mesmo ... se sim ... tem como vc me mandar esse arquivo ???
> 
> 
> ABraços !


 
BOm resolvido rodei o wamp server e funcionou ... mas to com outra mensagem de erro ... vê ai pra mim se alguem pode me dar uma luz por favor ...

----------


## admskill

> BOm resolvido rodei o wamp server e funcionou ... mas to com outra mensagem de erro ... vê ai pra mim se alguem pode me dar uma luz por favor ...


Acho que naum dá pra mim usar .. pq eh pra quem usa HotSpot e eu uso somente ipxmac mas a interface do programa eh legalzinhu !

Boa sorte ai com o programa amigo !

----------


## negobob

ta quebrado o link da nova versao?

versão v 0.5 - 22/04/2008

----------


## talesanselmo

amigo anderson posta a ver. mais recente pq o link ta quebrado flws.....

----------


## Magal

O link ta quebrado.

----------


## netpower

> O link ta quebrado.


nao to conseguindo baixar

----------


## AndersonMachado

O arquivo do sistema está sempre anexado no primeiro post.

https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...instalador.rar

De qualquer forma verifiquei tambem os links anteriores postados e para mim não deu erro.


Obrigado 
Anderson Machado

----------


## negobob

opa agora consegui. valeuu brigado

----------


## Magal

> O arquivo do sistema está sempre anexado no primeiro post.
> 
> https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...instalador.rar
> 
> De qualquer forma verifiquei tambem os links anteriores postados e para mim não deu erro.
> 
> 
> Obrigado 
> Anderson Machado


Com esse link agora consegui tb. Grato

----------


## Magal

Instalei e deu erro novamente.

----------


## lindelson

Anderson

Estou usando seu sistema aqui, e qndo vou add um novo cliente da um erro -- ´´ QrConfiguracao:Field ´DhcpdServerMikrotik´not found.´´ 
Eu uso aqui DHCP...

Obrigado

----------


## AndersonMachado

1 ) Tendo o wamp server instalado , favor acessar :

http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php?db=mikrotik

Ir na aba SQL e executar os comandos sql a seguir :

ALTER TABLE configuracao CHANGE DhcpServerMikrotik DhcpServerMikrotik
VARCHAR( 50 ) NULL ;

ALTER TABLE configuracao CHANGE ComandoQueueMikrotik
ComandoQueueMikrotik TEXT NULL ;

Estou providenciando as correções diretamente no executável do sistema.

Obrigado ,
Anderson Machado

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Instalei e deu erro novamente.


Qual o erro ?

----------


## sannet

Pararam?
pow agora q cheguei pra dar uma força... rs
vamos tocar novamente o projeto, o q precisar sei muita coisa rs

----------


## raus

AE galera, vamos volta a bombar o programinha, tamos ae pra ajudar...

----------


## AndersonMachado

08/05/2008 - Atualização de Versão v 0.6 08/05/2008

1 ) Corrigido o problema com os campo DhcpServerConfiguracao / DhcpdServerConfiguracao


O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).

O Sistema está em http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Para quem já tem o sistema instalado é só pegar o executável com as atualizações em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

Leia o arquivo : como instalar.txt

----------


## raus

tinha a versao 5 instalada, temos um programa aqui rodando ja, em php+postgree+apache, funcionando 100%, mais achei interressante este teu Anderson, e estou disposto a ajudar em algum script ou configuraçao de mK, nao entendo de programação, mais quem sabe posso te ajudar a desenvolver, hj o meu esta rodando com +- 1300 clientes.
Vamos trabalhar em cima do seu, e ajudar quem nem tem condiçoes de adiquirir um programa pago, e tb vc pode imprementar um cmo mais opçoes e disponibilizar para a venda, qualquer coisa se quiser ajuda, tamos ae.
Abraço.

----------


## kryseck

Primeiro parabéns pela iniciativa e trabalho prestado a todos os colegas aqui do under...

Fiz tudo certinho, mas quando tento cadastrar algum cliente me surge a mensagem da screen abaixo, o q pode ser?

----------


## angelino

boa tarde gostei muito pela sua iniciativa parabens estavamos precisando de gente como vc. um abraço

esta tanto um erro que nao sei oq e gostaria de uma ajuda dos amigos do forum

----------


## lindelson

Angelino
Vai na aba configuracao e informa usuario e senha para o sistema conectar com seu servidor!!!

----------


## ca1161

Olá, estou testando esse sistema administrativo p/ microtik e quando vou excluir um cadastro ou outra informação aparece uma tela solicitando uma senha. Que senha é essa?

Poderia me ajudar?

----------


## antoniooracio

> Olá, estou testando esse sistema administrativo p/ microtik e quando vou excluir um cadastro ou outra informação aparece uma tela solicitando uma senha. Que senha é essa?
> 
> Poderia me ajudar?


 
amigo primeiro não é microtik é mikrotik e segundo a senha é mikrotik minusculo nuncausei em maiusculo mais acho que da certim tambem tenta ai...

----------


## jmsfn

> Não achei essa opção ! 
> 
> Pode me indicar como fazer ?


boa noite amigo onde faço o download desse programa

----------


## cowboyjr04

Bom amigo, a opcao de imprimir nao ta dando certo, como faz pra resolver ?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> boa noite amigo onde faço o download desse programa


Entre no primeiro post desse tópico , lá tem todos os link´s de downloads.

----------


## MEGA90

no instala.txt aparece o arquivo mikrotik.sql

4 ) Colocar o sistema em alguma pasta
estou usando c:\sistema
mas pode ser até no desktop mesmo.
 Copiar mikrotik.exe para c:\sistema
Copiar mikrotik.sql para c:\sistema
Copiar basededados.exe para c:\sistema


.... onde encontra-lo .... não veio no download..

----------


## AndersonMachado

> no instala.txt aparece o arquivo mikrotik.sql
> 
> 4 ) Colocar o sistema em alguma pasta
> estou usando c:\sistema
> mas pode ser até no desktop mesmo.
>  Copiar mikrotik.exe para c:\sistema
> Copiar mikrotik.sql para c:\sistema
> Copiar basededados.exe para c:\sistema
> 
> ...


Na verdade esse procedimento já está sendo feito pelo sistema.

Favor utilizar o programa BaseDeDados.exe para criar o banco de dados.

5 ) Criar o Banco de Dados vazio

Executar :
c:\sistema\basededados.exe


Os procedimentos estão no arquivo "como instalar.txt"

----------


## cynernet

esse sistema funciona no vista 64 bits?

----------


## aaf_26

Boa Noite .. Tem previsao para sair versao do seu sistema para pppoe .. obrigado ..

----------


## AndersonMachado

> esse sistema funciona no vista 64 bits?


Não fiz nenhuma instalação em Vista ... mas acho que como 64 Bits deve dar problema.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Boa Noite .. Tem previsao para sair versao do seu sistema para pppoe .. obrigado ..


Estou desenvolvendo um solução completa de administração para provedores , esta versão vai ter controle de pppoe ( inclusive com suporte a radius )

Espero lançar até o final deste mês.

Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## aaf_26

Assim que ficar pronto .. mi avisa que estarei enteressado em fazer a compra . Obrigado

----------


## magrock

Meu Caro anderson venho lhe dar meus parabéns e tirar o chapeu pra voce, a ideia foi bastante inteligente aqui no meu server esta funcionando tudo OK, tenho controle de banda pelo queue, acesso remoto via Dynamic DNS, Modem em bridge está tudo certo, me avisa quando sair a versão Comercial ou até mesmo a versão completa de seu sistema, OK.
Meu amigo meus parabéns e $uce$$o  :Itsme:

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Meu Caro anderson venho lhe dar meus parabéns e tirar o chapeu pra voce, a ideia foi bastante inteligente aqui no meu server esta funcionando tudo OK, tenho controle de banda pelo queue, acesso remoto via Dynamic DNS, Modem em bridge está tudo certo, me avisa quando sair a versão Comercial ou até mesmo a versão completa de seu sistema, OK.
> Meu amigo meus parabéns e $uce$$o


Obrigado.

Essa semana vou colocar alguns novidades no sistema.

1 - Medidor de Sinal Wireless via SNMP na parte de abertura de ordem de serviço
2 - Imprimir ordem de serviço
3 - Poder Gerar o contas a receber novamente para o ano corrente , só apagando as que não foram recebidas ainda.

4 - Verificação do ip digitado no cadastro
5 - Verificação do mac address digitado no cadastro
6 - Controle do Acesso Wireless via comando

/interface wireless access-list add \
forwarding=yes interface=wlan1 mac-address=00:02:72:6F:0A:48 comment="1 - nome do cliente"

Assim so os mac cadastrados pegam sinal da AP

----------


## petrucci2

amigo, muito bom sistema ... se eu quiser ajudar com a tradução em língua espanhola. Na América Latina, haverá muitos interessados em comprar ... a um preço justo 
muito obrigado

----------


## rogeriodj

E ai Anderson, tudo bem, só pra ter certeza na sua regra...Em lugar de forwarding, não seria *authentication*?

/interface wireless access-list add \
*authentication*=yes interface=wlan1 mac-address=00:02:72:6F:0A:48 comment="1 - nome do cliente"

E tbm seria interessante vc deixar a parte da interface editável, ou selecionavel, pois no caso de ser 4 interfaces como eu uso 4 setoriais...

----------


## jdmano

amigo seu sistema esta show mas acho q como eu e varios necessitados estamos com dificuldade na area financeira.. um controle eficas de impressão de boletos e controle.
sera q tem algum previsao...?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> amigo, muito bom sistema ... se eu quiser ajudar com a tradução em língua espanhola. Na América Latina, haverá muitos interessados em comprar ... a um preço justo 
> muito obrigado


Obrigado.

Estou terminando um sistema completo para administração , nesse sim seria legal colocar outros idiomas.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> amigo seu sistema esta show mas acho q como eu e varios necessitados estamos com dificuldade na area financeira.. um controle eficas de impressão de boletos e controle.
> sera q tem algum previsao...?


Obrigado.

Já tenho uma solução de boleto funcionando via web , to usando php para gerar as boletas lendo os dados do financeiro tudo por uma central de assinante.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> E ai Anderson, tudo bem, só pra ter certeza na sua regra...Em lugar de forwarding, não seria *authentication*?
> 
> /interface wireless access-list add \
> *authentication*=yes interface=wlan1 mac-address=00:02:72:6F:0A:48 comment="1 - nome do cliente"
> 
> E tbm seria interessante vc deixar a parte da interface editável, ou selecionavel, pois no caso de ser 4 interfaces como eu uso 4 setoriais...


Obrigado.

tenho que verificar isso num MK com acesso wireless ( eu não tenho )

Estou terminando um sistema completo para administração , nesse sim vou poder controlar varias interfaces num mesmo servidor.

----------


## jdmano

anderson como posso testar essa solucao.. 
preciso muito um gerenciador financeiro com impressao de boletos ..
me add no msn se possivel [email protected]

----------


## AndersonMachado

> anderson como posso testar essa solucao.. 
> preciso muito um gerenciador financeiro com impressao de boletos ..
> me add no msn se possivel [email protected]


ja adicionei o seu MSN.

----------


## AndersonMachado

*Atualização do Sistema v.0.7 26/06/2008*

*Estou precisando comprar as libs para conexão via SSH pelo delphi.
Quem puder ajudar favor entrar em contato com o email :
*[email protected]

Desde já agradeço qualquer ajuda.

As telas com as atualizações :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/v07.rar

A atualização do sistema como sempre está em :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe 
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

As atualizações são as seguintes :

1 - Medidor de Sinal Wireless via SNMP na parte de abertura de ordem de serviço

2 - Imprimir ordem de serviço

3 - Poder Gerar o contas a receber novamente para o ano corrente , só apagando as que não foram recebidas ainda.

4 - Verificação do ip digitado no cadastro
5 - Verificação do mac address digitado no cadastro

6 - Controle do Acesso Wireless via comando

/interface wireless access-list add \
authentication=yes interface=wlan1 mac-address=00:02:72:6F:0A:48 comment="1 - nome do cliente"


Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

eu instalei aqui e testei, ta beleza, so uma pergunta, tem limitaçâo de uso ??? vai ser free ou vc vai cobrar ????
eu instalei somente para testes, e pelo visto, funciona beleza!!

gostaria de maiores detalhes, pois se for free, poderia disponibilizar uma conta para doaçôes, eu mesmo estou disposto a contribuir...
aguardo resposta!!

----------


## netuai

> eu Instalei Aqui E Testei, Ta Beleza, So Uma Pergunta, Tem Limitaçâo De Uso ??? Vai Ser Free Ou Vc Vai Cobrar ????
> Eu Instalei Somente Para Testes, E Pelo Visto, Funciona Beleza!!
> 
> Gostaria De Maiores Detalhes, Pois Se For Free, Poderia Disponibilizar Uma Conta Para Doaçôes, Eu Mesmo Estou Disposto A Contribuir...
> Aguardo Resposta!!


 Eu Apoio A Ideia, De Uma Conta Para DoaÇÕes, E De Repente Se O Programador Aceitar Uma OpiniÃo, Aos Doadores, Poderia Ser Acrescido Algumas FunÇÕes, Mas Sem Tirar O Intuito Do Software Livre, Coisa Simples, Como Por Exemplo OpÇÃo De Botar O Logo Da Empresa, Emitir Boletos Personalizados, Etc

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> Eu Apoio A Ideia, De Uma Conta Para DoaÇÕes, E De Repente Se O Programador Aceitar Uma OpiniÃo, Aos Doadores, Poderia Ser Acrescido Algumas FunÇÕes, Mas Sem Tirar O Intuito Do Software Livre, Coisa Simples, Como Por Exemplo OpÇÃo De Botar O Logo Da Empresa, Emitir Boletos Personalizados, Etc


 
em outro topico sobre a verçâo 7 ele avisou que precisa de ajuda para comprar algum`s api`s

----------


## netuai

> em Outro Topico Sobre A Verçâo 7 Ele Avisou Que Precisa De Ajuda Para Comprar Algum`s Api`s


 EntÃo Vamos Tentar Ajudar O Cara Ne! Acho Que É O Minimo Que Podemos Fazer, Da O Numero Da Conta Ai, Ou Contato Para Agente Ajudar

----------


## AndersonMachado

O sistema é free sim , e considero que esteja bem completo.

Estou desenvolvendo um sistema mais robusto e com outros
recursos , como impressão de boleta , cadastro de varios mikrotik , etc.

Esse sim vai ser comercial , mas ainda está em desenvolvimento.




> eu instalei aqui e testei, ta beleza, so uma pergunta, tem limitaçâo de uso ??? vai ser free ou vc vai cobrar ????
> eu instalei somente para testes, e pelo visto, funciona beleza!!
> 
> gostaria de maiores detalhes, pois se for free, poderia disponibilizar uma conta para doaçôes, eu mesmo estou disposto a contribuir...
> aguardo resposta!!

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Eu Apoio A Ideia, De Uma Conta Para DoaÇÕes, E De Repente Se O Programador Aceitar Uma OpiniÃo, Aos Doadores, Poderia Ser Acrescido Algumas FunÇÕes, Mas Sem Tirar O Intuito Do Software Livre, Coisa Simples, Como Por Exemplo OpÇÃo De Botar O Logo Da Empresa, Emitir Boletos Personalizados, Etc


O software é free mesmo, é para o comunidade do forum.

Só quero é comprar a lib pro ssh e para de colocar a que to usando no momento.

----------


## pwnet

bom dia


vc tem um novo eu não consigo instalar


obrigado

----------


## Magal

Grande contribuição para a comunidade. vlw




> O sistema é free sim , e considero que esteja bem completo.
> 
> Estou desenvolvendo um sistema mais robusto e com outros
> recursos , como impressão de boleta , cadastro de varios mikrotik , etc.
> 
> Esse sim vai ser comercial , mas ainda está em desenvolvimento.

----------


## pwnet

Outra coisa sou novato no forum e preciso de ajuda

preciso de um tutorial passo a passo para usar o putty no meu servidor mikrotik.


obridado


Odair

----------


## jmsfn

> Outra coisa sou novato no forum e preciso de ajuda
> 
> preciso de um tutorial passo a passo para usar o putty no meu servidor mikrotik.
> 
> 
> obridado
> 
> 
> Odair


bom dia amigo usa winbox putty e usado no slacker valeu

----------


## macpublic

oi


alguem pode me ajudar com o mikrotik ou ate mesmo colocar ele pra rodar eu ate pago se for presciso, mais por favor 


estou no desespero 


meu msn ; [email protected]

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

> oi
> 
> 
> alguem pode me ajudar com o mikrotik ou ate mesmo colocar ele pra rodar eu ate pago se for presciso, mais por favor 
> 
> 
> estou no desespero 
> 
> 
> meu msn ; [email protected]


eu te add no msn vou te ajudar, no maximo vc vai gastar em telefone ligando para mim, nao vou te cobrar para ajudar!!

----------


## delegato

*Amigo o mikrotik.exe não abre, acusa a inexistencia de uma dll, eu peguei o referido arquivo.dll mais ainda assim não abre agora ele da um erro.*

----------


## cectt

Tenho um servidor de hospedagem e estou disposto a dá uma conta gratuita de 100mb de espaço e 1gb de trafego para que o programa seja divulgado e distribuido. Peço ao autor do tópico que caso tenha interesse entre contato comigo.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Tenho um servidor de hospedagem e estou disposto a dá uma conta gratuita de 100mb de espaço e 1gb de trafego para que o programa seja divulgado e distribuido. Peço ao autor do tópico que caso tenha interesse entre contato comigo.


Obrigado pela ajuda.

----------


## andreossousa83

cara vleu mesmo tava procurando issu tinha um tempo vou testar !!!

----------


## FoxTelecomunicacoes

Muito bom,mais é uma pena que nao tenha para MK por controle de mac/ip.Se voce resolver fazer uma comercial para isto tenho interesse na compra.

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

como posso guardar um backup dos dados que digitei ???  :Idea:

----------


## AndersonMachado

> como posso guardar um backup dos dados que digitei ???


Usando o mysqldump é possível gerar um backup completo da base de dados. 
Outra opção é usar o phpmyadmin , que tambem faz o backup da base de dados.
Na próxima versão vou colocar essa opção de backup dentro do sistema.

----------


## angelangra

Caro Anderson, teria como você colocar o arquivo basededados.exe para ser feito um download dele?
Pq ele não ser encontra no arquivo instalador.

Obrigado

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

quando fica pronta a versao comercial ?? qual seria o valor em média , tenho interesse ..

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Caro Anderson, teria como você colocar o arquivo basededados.exe para ser feito um download dele?
> Pq ele não ser encontra no arquivo instalador.
> 
> Obrigado


É só pegar em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.exe

----------


## AndersonMachado

> quando fica pronta a versao comercial ?? qual seria o valor em média , tenho interesse ..


Estou desenvolvendo um sistema com mais controles do que esse free , mas é um projeto que está em construção ainda.

A principal diferença é que conrola varios MK´s e tem toda parte financeira com Boleto , Arq. de Retorno ed Banco , etc

----------


## AndersonMachado

Atualização do Sistema v.0.8 08/09/2008

Estou precisando comprar as libs para conexão via SSH pelo delphi.
Quem puder ajudar favor entrar em contato com o email :

[email protected]

Desde já agradeço qualquer ajuda.

As telas com as atualizações :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/v08.rar

A atualização do sistema como sempre está em :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe 
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.exe

O instaldor completo está em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar


As atualizações são as seguintes :
1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto

No arquivo instalador.rar , tem um modelo de carnê
chamado : carne.rtf

Esse arquivo deve estar no mesmo diretorio do mikrotik.exe

Obrigado ,
Anderson de Oliveira Machado
[email protected]

----------


## jnveiga

> Estou desenvolvendo um sistema com mais controles do que esse free , mas é um projeto que está em construção ainda.
> 
> A principal diferença é que conrola varios MK´s e tem toda parte financeira com Boleto , Arq. de Retorno ed Banco , etc


 
olá AndersomMachado esse novo sistema vai ter suporte a pppo tipo cadstro de clientes pppoe??

----------


## AndersonMachado

> olá AndersomMachado esse novo sistema vai ter suporte a pppo tipo cadstro de clientes pppoe??


No momento só controla hotspot.

O que você pode fazer e me enviar toos os comandos que utiliza para controlar os usuários via pppoe , para que eu tenha uma base para colocar os mesmos no sistema.

----------


## jnveiga

> No momento só controla hotspot.
> 
> O que você pode fazer e me enviar toos os comandos que utiliza para controlar os usuários via pppoe , para que eu tenha uma base para colocar os mesmos no sistema.


 


ok estarei preparando o material solicitado e mando para seu e-mail min add ai [email protected]

desde já agradeço a atenção

----------


## AndersonMachado

> ok estarei preparando o material solicitado e mando para seu e-mail min add ai [email protected]
> 
> desde já agradeço a atenção


Vou ficar aguardando os comandos para o pppoe.

1 ) Nesse caso vc usa radius externo ou usa radius no mk mesmo ?

----------


## jnveiga

> Vou ficar aguardando os comandos para o pppoe.
> 
> 1 ) Nesse caso vc usa radius externo ou usa radius no mk mesmo ?


 


uso o radius do proprio mikrotik envio para o seu e-mail hj a noite mesmo 08/09/08

se vc puder min add no msn para trocarmos ideia tá ai o meu [email protected]

fico muito grato pela atenção ha já peguei os dados de sua conta kkkkkk abração

----------


## anshudu

Primeiramente te elogiar por tal feito, parabéns!
Anderson, to usando a versão 0.6 e n consigo colocar p rodar, esta dando o erro "invalid variant type conversion", ja tentei baixar do site http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.rar a versão 0.8 mas n estou conseguindo, mando conectar em ssh aparece mikrotik, versão 2.9.27, mas sem sucesso os cadastros.
Abraços

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Primeiramente te elogiar por tal feito, parabéns!
> Anderson, to usando a versão 0.6 e n consigo colocar p rodar, esta dando o erro "invalid variant type conversion", ja tentei baixar do site http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.rar a versão 0.8 mas n estou conseguindo, mando conectar em ssh aparece mikrotik, versão 2.9.27, mas sem sucesso os cadastros.
> Abraços


O link estava errado ... 

o arquivo é http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/basededados.exe

mas pega o http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar , e siga os procedimentos de instalação.

----------


## jdmano

amigo..
to desenvolvendo um pequeno projeto aki em vb6
to usando essa mesma ferrameta.. faço login tudo legal.. 
como seria os comandos para
add queue
add ppoe
add arp
add dhcp lease

estou longe de fazer qualquer concorrencia .. so quero fazer um sistema proprio pra mim..
como ja programo em vb e conheço essa ferramenta so falta esse detale.. se pode me ajudar ?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> amigo..
> to desenvolvendo um pequeno projeto aki em vb6
> to usando essa mesma ferrameta.. faço login tudo legal.. 
> como seria os comandos para
> add queue
> add ppoe
> add arp
> add dhcp lease
> 
> ...


Geralmente quando quero saber como é a sintaxe de um comando no MK , eu faço asim :

/ip arp export 

assim vai lista os comandos que tem na parte de /ip arp 

depois é só ir colocando dentro do programa

Olha no anexo que tem os comandos que usei para controlar o hotspot

----------


## jdmano

nossa amigo .. vlw mesmo aki tem tudo..
vlw.. show..
amigo se poderia da um ajuda pra mim
como ficaria os comando pra dhcp lease e pppoe ?

----------


## AndersonMachado

Como comentei antes .... cria via interface e depois da um export para você ver a sintaxe do comando

no terminar de um :

/ip dhcp-client export 
/ip dhcp-server export 
/ip dhcp-relay export 

/interface pppoe-server export

----------


## jdmano

q maneiro nao sabia dessa comando vlw..

----------


## AndersonMachado

Gostaria de saber quem está usand o sistema ?

Estou para lançar uma versão mais robusta do sistema. 

E quero entrar em contato com quem está usando o sistema para saber opniões e tambem 
receber pedidos de recursos novos !

Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## iuredaluz

opa amigo, instalei o programa e funcionou tudo certo, porem ele foi feito para hotspot neh? aqui uso ipxmac e pppoe, mais ta mto bom o programa.


ahh, eu tentei apagar um cliente e pediu uma senha, qual é esta senha?

----------


## lindelson

> opa amigo, instalei o programa e funcionou tudo certo, porem ele foi feito para hotspot neh? aqui uso ipxmac e pppoe, mais ta mto bom o programa.
> 
> 
> ahh, eu tentei apagar um cliente e pediu uma senha, qual é esta senha?


 

A senha e " mikrotik "

----------


## lindelson

Anderson, eu estou usando o sistema a muito tempo ja peguei todas versoes, se precisar de alguma ajuda ou dica!!! te mandei um e-mail com algumas duvidas!!!

----------


## Magal

mikrotik



> opa amigo, instalei o programa e funcionou tudo certo, porem ele foi feito para hotspot neh? aqui uso ipxmac e pppoe, mais ta mto bom o programa.
> 
> 
> ahh, eu tentei apagar um cliente e pediu uma senha, qual é esta senha?

----------


## AndersonMachado

Atualização do Sistema v.0.9 22/09/2008

Estou precisando comprar as libs para conexão via SSH pelo delphi.
Quem puder ajudar favor entrar em contato com o email :
[email protected]

Desde já agradeço qualquer ajuda.

As telas com as atualizações :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/v09.rar

A atualização do sistema como sempre está em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe 
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

As atualizações são as seguintes :

1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto 

OBS.: Essa rotina estava com erro , agora o programa gera o carnê 
usando a fonte Fidexsys , para uma melhor formatação.

O modelo do carnê , é esse :

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
| Cliente ...: 1 - ANDERSON MACHADO | Valor Recebido |
| Vencimento : 25-09-2008 | |
| Valor .....: R$ 79,00 |R$ __________________ |
| Descrição .:  | |
| Mensalidade referente ao mes 09/2008 | Visto |
| | |
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
--CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---
 
Na verdade é um arquivo rtf , sem texto algum.
2 - Desabilitei o medidor de sinal wireless , até resolver o BUG que está
travando o sistema.


Esse arquivo deve estar no mesmo diretorio do mikrotik.exe

Caso queria contribuir , os dados são :

Anderson de Olivera Machado
Ag. : 0150-3
C/C : 24.861-4
Banco do Brasil

Obrigado ,
Anderson de Oliveira Machado
[email protected]

----------


## ricardomg

Anderson estou testando o sistema mas durante a criação do banco de dados pelo programa o mesmo não cria a base toda, fica faltando varias tabelas, criei na mão conforme o sistema apresentava erros, mas não deu certo, seria possivel disponibilizar um arquivo .sql para criação da base completa no mysql?

Obrigado...

----------


## judisson

amigo, o seu sistema parece ser muito bom, mas não estou conceguindo instalar ele esta dando um erro .

can´t connect to mysql serv on '127.0.0.1' (10061)

traduz ai amigo, quero testar o seu sistema tambem.

meu msn é [email protected] me add ai.







> 22/09/2008 - Atualização de Versão v 0.9 22/09/2008
> 
> 1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
> 
> Verificado o BUG da geração do carnê , agora está
> sendo usado a fonte Fidexsys
> 
> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> ...

----------


## AndersonMachado

> amigo, o seu sistema parece ser muito bom, mas não estou conceguindo instalar ele esta dando um erro .
> 
> can´t connect to mysql serv on '127.0.0.1' (10061)
> 
> traduz ai amigo, quero testar o seu sistema tambem.
> 
> meu msn é [email protected] me add ai.


Você precisa ter um servidor mysql instalado na sua maquina.

Siga os procedimentos do arquivo : 

como instalar.txt

----------


## marcelomg

Existe alguma opção de importar todos os users do Hotspot para o programa?

----------


## netmicro

como eu faço pra baixar

----------


## netmicro

tbm nao consegui instalar segui os passos mas da o mesmo erro

----------


## AndersonMachado

Qual o erro ? 

pode enviar uma tela com o erro ?

Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## davidenf

> 22/09/2008 - Atualização de Versão v 0.9 22/09/2008
> 
> 1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
> 
> Verificado o BUG da geração do carnê , agora está
> sendo usado a fonte Fidexsys
> 
> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> ...


bom dia veoi eu ate que gostei das janelas mas nao consegui executar o programa aprece um mensagem can't connect to MySQL server on

----------


## davidenf

[IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/XP/CONFIG%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## davidenf

file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Setting...p/imagem10.bmp

----------


## guiangelus

muito bom cara, parabens pela iniciativa!!!!! meus conselhos sao os mesmos dos colegas aki do forum... e cobre um valor justo quando o programa ficar estavel flwww

----------


## arnaldosousa

Eu Tow usando aqui o Sistema e ta rodando direitinhuuu....
so naum gostei, por uso aqui IP Automatico
e o sistema ped sempre q colocque ip......
ai fika chato...
Gratoo...

----------


## mbi

> 22/09/2008 - Atualização de Versão v 0.9 22/09/2008
> 
> 1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
> 
> Verificado o BUG da geração do carnê , agora está
> sendo usado a fonte Fidexsys
> 
> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> ...


 




Boa

Temos uma solução pronta para integração de MK+Cobrança+Sistema de gestão+Website


Se interessar favor entrar em contato 


Scom Tecnologia da Informação 
www.scom.com.br

----------


## ciganolara

Cara estou testando vamos ver se é bom se for ate compro...

----------


## ciganolara

Caro Amigo...

Parece ser muto bom so q estou tendo alguns problemas....

1 - Eu rodo com meu mikrotik em IP x MAC (so uso o cadastro, financeiro e ordem de serviço)
2 - Tenho alguns micros em rede local e gostaria de saber como faço para rodar em todos? 

Agradeço desde ja...

----------


## Nazzi

Ola Galera... Gostaria de fazer backup do sistema para poder formatar minha maquina... Como faço...

----------


## Nazzi

O que faço quando aparece esse erro???

Só é possível cadastrar no máximo 199 clientes

Aparece sempre.. ai reinicio o wamp server algumas vezes e para o erro..

Alguma ajuda??

----------


## FernandodeDeus

e sistema faz alterações no mikrotik que tenho? e se depois não me adaptar, tem como voltar a usar somente o mikrotik?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> e sistema faz alterações no mikrotik que tenho? e se depois não me adaptar, tem como voltar a usar somente o mikrotik?


Olá,

O que o sistema faz é mandar comandos para o MK , a qualquer momento vc pode parar de utilizar.

1 ) O sistema não importa os seus dados atuais.
2 ) O sistema localiza os clientes pelo campo comment , seguindo um padrão

Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## AndersonMachado

> O que faço quando aparece esse erro???
> 
> Só é possível cadastrar no máximo 199 clientes
> 
> Aparece sempre.. ai reinicio o wamp server algumas vezes e para o erro..
> 
> Alguma ajuda??


Caro Nazzi,

1 ) Essa msg aparece porque na fase de desenvolvimento inicial tinha colocado alguns limitadores para
teste. 

Estou providênciando a retirada desses limitadores.
e em breve vou colocar uma nova versão disponível para download.

Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## AndersonMachado

1 ) Na próxima versão vou colocar uma opção de não cadastrar ip , para quem usa dhcp.

Obrigado 
Anderson Machado

----------


## AndersonMachado

1 ) Para a solução de mais de uma maquina usando o sistema é necessário liberar o acesso no mysql

e nas outras maquinas da rede , só e necessario instalar o sistema e mudar o arquivo de configuração para isso por exemplo :

database=[Nome_Do_Banco_De_Dados]
login=[Usuario]
password=[Senha]
host=[Ip_Do_Servidor_Mysql]

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Ola Galera... Gostaria de fazer backup do sistema para poder formatar minha maquina... Como faço...


Para realizar um backup , vc tem duas opções:

1 ) Utilizar um mysqldump 
2 ) Ou tirar um backup usando o phpmyadmin , caso tenha o wamp server instalado

http://127.0.0.1/phpmyadmin/

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Existe alguma opção de importar todos os users do Hotspot para o programa?


O programa não importa os dados do MK.

é até uma boa opção para se colocar no sistema.

----------


## ciganolara

vc tem alguma versao que usa ip x mac?
se tiver ou puder fazer e tiver algum custo passa pra mim pois tenho interese.
se o custo for bom eu pago...

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Olá,

Alguem que usa Visual Basic para fazer seus cadastros poderia me informar como se comunicar com o Mikrotik via VB6?

----------


## davidenf

eu tambem me interesso se tiver uma versao que use apenas ip amarrado ao mac pois sou novo no ramo e nao sei fazer o hotspot

----------


## davidenf

Olá anderson primeiro quero parabeniza-lo pelo projeto! muito bom. Só que eu uso ip amarrado ao mac ainda nao sei fazer o hotspot pois tenho pouca experiencia, em redes mas baixei o programa e consegui conectar ao meu servidor, já é uma vitória, kkk, só não entrei com nenhum comando. quando eu conseguir fazer o hotspot eu entro e testo no meu servidor. Tenho interesse na versão comercial a um preço justo. Sim é muito importante se posível criar um modo de importar os dados que já existam no servidor dai vc poderá abrir a leque de vendas para provedores já em uso como eu. E só uma dica. mais uma vez meus parabéns me adicione pra avisar quando a ver. full estiver pronta, e pra informações de eventuais bugs. david_enfAThotmail.com AT trocar por @

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

não sei se foi só comigo mas quando atualizei da versão 7 pra 9 perdi alguns clientes cadastrados , ta ai algo q pode ser revisado .. acho q um botão para backup tambêm ficaria legal .. assim q sair a versao comercial gostaria de comprar desde q caiba no orçamento $$$ ..

----------


## rochaacs40

> Obrigado.
> 
> Estou preparando uma solução mais robusta com esses detalhes citados por vc.
> 
> Essa versão é minima , até porque ela é free.
> 
> Estou desenvolvendo um sistema completo de administração para provedor.



Olá amigo, como faço pra obter a versão completa?

----------


## rochaacs40

Oi amigo, achei o sistema muito bom, como consigo a versão completa e se for paga, quanto custa?
Um brabde abraço

----------


## Acronimo

tb acho que deveria cobrar um valor justo, pois se tiver legal, vai ser uma "mao na roda"
abraços

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Oi amigo, achei o sistema muito bom, como consigo a versão completa e se for paga, quanto custa?
> Um brabde abraço


A versão mais completa é a versão é 0.9

1 ) Infelizmente ando sem tempo para colocar mais funções no sistema.
2 ) Outra coisa é que não recebo muitas informações bug´s 
3 ) Preciso comprar um licença para a lib SSH 

Trabalho num provedor de acesso aqui da minha cidade , e o tempo é curto.

----------


## Acronimo

amigo, sobre a compra da licença, poderiamos juntar a galera e ajudar vc no que precisa, se vc interessar
abraço

----------


## vcnetwork

> A versão mais completa é a versão é 0.9
> 
> 1 ) Infelizmente ando sem tempo para colocar mais funções no sistema.
> 2 ) Outra coisa é que não recebo muitas informações bug´s 
> 3 ) Preciso comprar um licença para a lib SSH 
> 
> Trabalho num provedor de acesso aqui da minha cidade , e o tempo é curto.


Anderson, 
Meus parabens, pelo o que estava acompanhando há alguns dias vc comenta sobre uma licença pra liberar o ssh, ainda não testei seu sistema, mas pq não levanta o valor que está precisando e assim juntamos todos os usuarios do seu sistema e colaboramos para que vc possa comprar essa licença, lembrando que não será a compra do seu sistema, e sim colaboração para que vc possa desenvolver esse sistema...
E qnd estiver um versão comercial, tenta fazer um preço bom, pois todos tem grana pouca. Então... Vamos ajudar, pois a iniciativa do Anderson já deve estar ajudando muita gente!!!
Fico a disposição.
ronaldovc hotmail.com

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Anderson, 
> Meus parabens, pelo o que estava acompanhando há alguns dias vc comenta sobre uma licença pra liberar o ssh, ainda não testei seu sistema, mas pq não levanta o valor que está precisando e assim juntamos todos os usuarios do seu sistema e colaboramos para que vc possa comprar essa licença, lembrando que não será a compra do seu sistema, e sim colaboração para que vc possa desenvolver esse sistema...
> E qnd estiver um versão comercial, tenta fazer um preço bom, pois todos tem grana pouca. Então... Vamos ajudar, pois a iniciativa do Anderson já deve estar ajudando muita gente!!!
> Fico a disposição.
> ronaldovc hotmail.com


vcnetwork acho muito boa essa iniciativa, estou usando o sistema e acho muito bom, se for pra ajudar a levantar $$ to dentro.

----------


## deson00

Instalei tudo 
mas quando tento executar o programa para gerar o banco de dados ele da erro depois tentei criar o banco manual no mysql 
mas quando executo o mikrotik.exe 
da a resposta q o aplicativo precisa ser fechado o q seria isso
se puder me dizer onde pego instruçoes para saber se meu banco de dado esta certo
obrigado



> 22/09/2008 - Atualização de Versão v 0.9 22/09/2008
> 
> 1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
> 
> Verificado o BUG da geração do carnê , agora está
> sendo usado a fonte Fidexsys
> 
> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> ...

----------


## evil_inside

eu tenho um sistema semelhante
o meu integrei c/ freeradius, tenho cadastro de usuarios do sistema
grafico do uso da banda por cliente atraves do iptables, medidor de sinal
insere todas as regras nos mikrotiks, queues, dhcp
controle financeiro, c/ geracao de arquivo p/ banco e processamento de arquivos de retorno, contas a pagar e receber, bloqueia os clientes atraves do squid

----------


## Strider

Boa noite.
Baixei seu sistema funcionou quase tudo, gostei muito, porem para funcinar algumas funções é preciso ter instalado um pacote SNMP correto?
Alguem sabe onde encontrar um pacote SNMP para Router OS v2.9.27?
Já procurei no fórum... no google... no site da mikrotik e nada.
Agradeço desde já.
Até logo!

----------


## netosdr

> eu tenho um sistema semelhante
> o meu integrei c/ freeradius, tenho cadastro de usuarios do sistema
> grafico do uso da banda por cliente atraves do iptables, medidor de sinal
> insere todas as regras nos mikrotiks, queues, dhcp
> controle financeiro, c/ geracao de arquivo p/ banco e processamento de arquivos de retorno, contas a pagar e receber, bloqueia os clientes atraves do squid


Vende ou doa os fontes?

----------


## evil_inside

> Vende ou doa os fontes?


cara, nao vendo e nao passo tb

mas posso auxiliar quem queira desenvolver algo no q tiver ao meu alcance, meu sistema desenvolvo em php, c/ base mysql, integracao c/ mikrotik atravez de ssh, telnet e snmp

----------


## evil_inside

todas as versoes vem c/ suporte snmp, basta vc ativá-lo, caso na instalacao vc tenha optado por adicionar este pacote




> Boa noite.
> Baixei seu sistema funcionou quase tudo, gostei muito, porem para funcinar algumas funções é preciso ter instalado um pacote SNMP correto?
> Alguem sabe onde encontrar um pacote SNMP para Router OS v2.9.27?
> Já procurei no fórum... no google... no site da mikrotik e nada.
> Agradeço desde já.
> Até logo!

----------


## AndersonMachado

As principais diferenças desse sistema para o outro free é que :

1 ) Pode contralar varios servidores mikrotik
2 ) Imprimir boleto bancário
3 ) Envio dos comandos para o servidores mikrotik via ftp 

Obs.: Nos servidores Mikrotik deve existir um script para ler e executar os comandos

4 ) Niveis de Acesso ao Sistema
5 ) Módulo de Recebimento ( Caixa para Loja )
6 ) Controle de HOTSPOT,PPPOE,DHCP,WIRELESS

Para quem estiver interessado em já ir testando o sistema favor entrar em contato.

-----------------------------------------------------

Nesse link tem um preview das telas do sistema :
http://wispmanager.mar.com.br/video/index.php

Espero até o início do ano estar com o sistema todo funcional.

Obrigado,
Anderson de Oliveira Machado

----------


## fernandogomes01

galera tem alguem usando o sistema pela rede ou seja em varias maquinas rodando ao mesmo tempo?? se tiver posta ai como foi que fez pra funcionar 
e mais uma duvida tem alguem usando o sistema no vista mesmo que seja como cliente??? 


mais uma vez parabéns ao desenvolvedor

----------


## fernandogomes01

amigo eu tenho interesse 





> As principais diferenças desse sistema para o outro free é que :
> 
> 1 ) Pode contralar varios servidores mikrotik
> 2 ) Imprimir boleto bancário
> 3 ) Envio dos comandos para o servidores mikrotik via ftp 
> 
> Obs.: Nos servidores Mikrotik deve existir um script para ler e executar os comandos
> 
> 4 ) Niveis de Acesso ao Sistema
> ...

----------


## vcnetwork

Anderson, Tenho interesse no sistema... Como posso entrar em contato com vc... pra ir testando o seu sistema!!!



> As principais diferenças desse sistema para o outro free é que :
> 
> 1 ) Pode contralar varios servidores mikrotik
> 2 ) Imprimir boleto bancário
> 3 ) Envio dos comandos para o servidores mikrotik via ftp 
> 
> Obs.: Nos servidores Mikrotik deve existir um script para ler e executar os comandos
> 
> 4 ) Niveis de Acesso ao Sistema
> ...

----------


## marceloconectlan

Bom Pessoal...

Acredito que é a necessidade de todos a interação do cadastro/alteração de sistemas financeiros junto ao Mikrotik, devido isso resolvemos a desenvolver o software para atender nossa necessidade, que acredito que seja a de todos.

De uma olhada no link onde é fala da especificação técnica do sistema financeiro com integração com o Mikrotik.
CNT Sistemas - Excelência em Sistemas

Algumas Caracteriticas do Sistema.
- Bloqueia Usuário do Mikrotik Automaticamente
- Desbloqueio Imediato ou Programado de Usuário.
- Cadastro/Alteração/Excluisão de Usuário no Mikrotik
- Integração total com a parte financeira.
- Boleto/Aviso de Vencimento via-email.

------------
Marcelo Marra Assis
msn/mail: [email protected]
skype: marcelo.assis
63 3311-5030

----------


## ramoncaos

Nossa Adorei este programa cara parece ter ficado muito facil de manipulalo mas estou com um problema aqui nao intendi.

eu uso a versao 3.17 quando eu vo cadastrar um cliente ele nao executa, fala que esta pronto mas vou no winbox e nada do cliente aparecer la saberia me informar oque pode ser isto?

----------


## mollinar

> cara, nao vendo e nao passo tb
> 
> mas posso auxiliar quem queira desenvolver algo no q tiver ao meu alcance, meu sistema desenvolvo em php, c/ base mysql, integracao c/ mikrotik atravez de ssh, telnet e snmp




QUAL A VANTAGEM DE VOCê FALAR QUE TEM ENTÃO?

PENSE BEM.

 :Hmmmm2:

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> QUAL A VANTAGEM DE VOCê FALAR QUE TEM ENTÃO?
> 
> PENSE BEM.


concordo , é o mesmo q colocar uma placa de não vendo em um carro ..

----------


## pedrovigia

Anúncio de produto/serviço/treinamento, por favor utilize o Classificados

----------


## kryseck

> Anúncio de produto/serviço


Cara, gostei muito da apresentação do seu sistema no site e fiquei interessado.

Só me tira umas dúvidas:

Meu sistema MK para os clientes é baseado em hotspot e meu serve http com páginas de aviso, bloquei, sustensão, etc é em outro pc for windows mesmo, pq tenho pouco conhecimento em distros linux...para rodar seu sistema tem ter uma máquina dedicada e com alguma distro linux instalada, correto?!
Adquirindo seu sistema também terá instruções para instalar essa máquina em linux?

Abraço!

----------


## pedrovigia

Para anúncio de produto/serviço/treinamento, por favor, utilize o Classificados

----------


## guiangelus

> Anúncio de produto/serviço



ele so gerencia com hotspot.. e pppoe?? tem integracao com o banco para boleto bancario? esse preço eh mensal ou fixo?

----------


## netosdr

> Anúncio de produto/serviço.


A pagina tá off

----------


## pedrovigia

Anúncio de produto/serviço

----------


## rogeriodj

O valor é oq esta no site? Como posso comprar?

----------


## mollinar

Algum amigo do fórum poderia disponibilizar o link de algum Open Source ?

----------


## fernandogomes01

alguem ja comprou?? tou querendo pegar uma copia pra testar 
se alguem ja comprou posta ai qual foi a primeira impressao no uso

----------


## kryseck

> O sistema tem que ser instalado em outro computador e deve fica dedicado para isso, mais tambem já vem com squid com patch zph assim o mesmo tambem já pode ser usado como servidor proxy para cache-full, no cd do produto já vem todas as regras para ser aplicadas no mikrotik para que os dois trabalhem em conjunto, ele é tão facil de instalar quando o ubuntu, já vem com todos os serviços configurados.
> 
> Obrigado pelo interesse.
> Pedro Filho


Pelo valor q está no site, quero arriscar e comprar para testar!
Como faço para te comprar?

Uma dúvida...eu posso usar esse seu sistema sem integração com o MK para apenas controle financeiro?
É que não uso "radius" e no momento para passar a usar radius no meu sistema acho q vai ser um pouco complicado.

----------


## rogeriodj

Eu tbm quero comprar, mais ate agora nao tive resposta de como comprar.

----------


## deniss

anderson gostei doo progama queria comprar onde posso axar
me add no seu msn [email protected]

----------


## AndersonMachado

Caro Deniss,

O meu sistema é free.


22/09/2008 - Atualização de Versão v 0.9 22/09/2008

1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto

Verificado o BUG da geração do carnê , agora está
sendo usado a fonte Fidexsys

O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).

O Sistema está em http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Para quem já tem o sistema instalado é só pegar o executável com as atualizações em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

Leia o arquivo : como instalar.txt

Atualmente o sistema tem os seguintes módulos :

01 ) Cadastro de Cliente
02 ) Cadastro de Contratos para preenchimento
03 ) Controle de Contas a Receber
04 ) Controle de Ordens de Serviços
05 ) Mostra os usuários ativos
06 ) Gráficos dos Queue
07 ) Opção de Indicação de Profiles
08 ) Preenchimento de Contrato de Clientes
09 ) Controle de Banda por Queue
10 ) Controle do Servidor Dhcpd
11 ) Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
12 ) Medidor de Sinal Wireless via SNMP na parte de abertura de ordem de serviço

Toda a interação entre o sistema e o mikrotik é feita via ssh ,
utilizando os scripts do mikrotik para realizar as tarefas ,
como bloqueio , desbloqueio , cadastro do cliente no mikrotik
com seu login , senha , mac address e controle de banda.

Obrigado,
Anderson de Oliveira Machado
[email protected]

----------


## rafaelmju

É o seguente, estou usando o windows vista 64 e não estou conseguindo criar o db, ja tenho o apache/mysql/php instalado tudo rodando blz, porém quando vou tentar executar o database.exe da um erro, e instala, será que vc poderia disponibilizar o batabase.sql pra eu criar o db direto myadmin ???
Fico no aguardo...
Obrigado

----------


## marcelomg

Parabéns pelo programa, se aceita uma sugestão coloque como opcional o ip fixo no cadastro do login e também a opção de importar todos os usuários do hotspot do MK.
Boas festas!



> Caro Deniss,
> 
> O meu sistema é free.
> 
> 
> 22/09/2008 - Atualização de Versão v 0.9 22/09/2008
> 
> 1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
> 
> ...

----------


## AndersonMachado

O arquivo sql está em anexo.

----------


## pedrovigia

blz ...

----------


## EdilsonLSouza

Quem quiser testar o meu sistema: 

* Cadastro de Cliente
* Contratos, Comodato e Serviço
* Controle de Mensalidades via Recibos ou Boletos
* Controle de Ordens de Serviços
* Boleto de Todos os Bancos usando o CobreBemX
* Leitura de Arquivo de Retorno
* Geração de Arquivo de Remessa
* Controle de IP da Rede
* Relatórios
* Controle de Usuário por Nível
* Atualizações Online
* Roda em Rede
* Comunicação com o Servidor Mikrotik em tempo real.

[GMK] Gerenciador Mikrotik - FórumWEB

----------


## kryseck

> Anúncio de produto/serviço


Pedro, estou aguardando contato faz um tempinho...
Quero comprar seu sistema!
Como proceder?

----------


## tioruan

> Quem quiser testar o meu sistema: 
> 
> * Cadastro de Cliente
> * Contratos, Comodato e Serviço
> * Controle de Mensalidades via Recibos ou Boletos
> * Controle de Ordens de Serviços
> * Boleto de Todos os Bancos usando o CobreBemX
> * Leitura de Arquivo de Retorno
> * Geração de Arquivo de Remessa
> ...


 ele roda ppoe ? se nao rodar porq so fazem hostpost ?

----------


## tioruan

ppoe nada ?

----------


## carlinhotocabrabo

> Quem quiser testar o meu sistema: 
> 
> * Cadastro de Cliente
> * Contratos, Comodato e Serviço
> * Controle de Mensalidades via Recibos ou Boletos
> * Controle de Ordens de Serviços
> * Boleto de Todos os Bancos usando o CobreBemX
> * Leitura de Arquivo de Retorno
> * Geração de Arquivo de Remessa
> ...


lá no seu fórum diz : (A versão é um Shareware, podendo ser registrada apenas para usuário do fórum que realizarem uma "doação" em dólar de qualquer quantia.)

Como faço pra contribuir pra ter o sistema completo, pois não tenho como contribuir em dolar?

----------


## rafaelmju

É uma pena q não funciona no win vista.
Aparece a seguinte mensagem:

"Component 'clkctl32.ocx' or one of its dependencies not correctly registered: a file is missing or invalid".

Clico em ok na mensagem e depois aparece outra mensagem:

'O programa exige MSVBVM50.DLL, que não mais incluído nesta versão do windows'

È uma pena...mas o sistema parece ser bom.

----------


## rafaelmju

Consegui rodar o sistema no win vista 64 bits, porém existem alguns erros q acontecem:

Quando tento cadastrar um cliente aparece o seguinte erro:

"Invalid variant type conversion"

E não cadastra no mikrotik, apenas no db do mysql

Dai mexendo, descobri que depois que eu clico em alterar um cliente e clico em incluir novamente dai sim ele cadastra no mikrotik, porq será que acontece isso ?

E quando vou excluir um usuario pede uma senha de adminitrador, gostaria de saber o que é isso ?

Valeu amigo..





> O arquivo sql está em anexo.

----------


## pedrovigia

> Anúncio de produto/serviço


blz ...

----------


## sergio

> Será que o mikrotik é gratuito ?



Não, assim como Cisco, StarOS, entre outros, os quais o portal possui foruns, onde as configurações são discutidas.

Possuímos uma área dedicada a anúncio (Classificados), o usuário pode editar sua assinatura e colocar o anúncio que quiser, mas tem que vir justo no fórum desrespeitar os Termos de Uso?

Puxa, não custa colaborar. Só um pouquinho... será que essa Lei de Gérson nunca para de imperar??

----------


## kryseck

> o sistema é pra ser usado junto ao mikrotik, acho que pensam que estou ficando rico.
> 
> MK-AUTH



Cara, COMO PROCEDER PARA COMPRAR SEU SISTEMA?????????

----------


## pedrovigia

VISITA ESSE TOPICO E CLICA NO LINK

https://under-linux.org/forums/120152-mk-auth




> Cara, COMO PROCEDER PARA COMPRAR SEU SISTEMA?????????

----------


## guimaranhao

Boa tarde amigo! Comprei seu sistema agora e paguei por boleto. Gostaria de tirar apenas uma dúvida... Ele tem a capacidade de processar arquivos de banco com os boletos pagos? Caso o cliente não tenha pago ele bloqueia o cliente automaticamente?

----------


## pedrovigia

> Boa tarde amigo! Comprei seu sistema agora e paguei por boleto. Gostaria de tirar apenas uma dúvida... Ele tem a capacidade de processar arquivos de banco com os boletos pagos? Caso o cliente não tenha pago ele bloqueia o cliente automaticamente?


Não amigo, ele trabalha apenas com boletos sem registro.

Obrigado,
Pedro Filho

----------


## mollinar

> Boa tarde amigo! Comprei seu sistema agora e paguei por boleto. Gostaria de tirar apenas uma dúvida... Ele tem a capacidade de processar arquivos de banco com os boletos pagos? Caso o cliente não tenha pago ele bloqueia o cliente automaticamente?


me add no msn, vamos trocar umas dicas

----------


## angelangra

Amigo gostaria de sabe como funciona o botão de cosumo? Pois eu cliquei nele e tah pagina não pode ser exibida.

Desde ja obrigado pela atenção

----------


## guimaranhao

Ok! Mas se eu tiver clinente com vencimento no dia 15 por exemplo, o sistema tem a capacidade de ler o nome do sacado e dar baixa no título? Pois eu vou gerar o boleto no sistema, ele poderia guardar as informações do boleto e ao ler o arquivo do banco dar baixa no mesmo. Caso não seja capaz existiria a possibilidade de adicionar a funcionalidade? Acho que seria bem util para todos. Muito obrigado! Parabén pela iniciativa!!

----------


## fabiocp1984

Prezados Amigos,

Fiz tudo certinho, mais no último item para criar o banco de dados vazio ele abre a tela mas o botão criar não está ativo.


como devo proceder ?

----------


## guiangelus

bom galera o topico ja tem mais de 50 pagina vamos organizar as informações aii neh!!! flw... 

Organiza os tutoriais e os softwares...

----------


## mollinar

Vamos compartilhar esse sistema

----------


## fepotaco

Anderson

Voce ja tem a atualização para quem usa dhcp no mikrotik?

Grato

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Anderson
> 
> Voce ja tem a atualização para quem usa dhcp no mikrotik?
> 
> Grato


A Ultima versão do programa está em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

O comando que está no sistema para uso do dhcp é este 
/ ip dhcp-server lease add address=[O Sistema Preenche] mac-address=[O Sistema Preenche] server=[O Sistema Preenche] comment=[O Sistema Preenche] disabled=no

Na ABA CONFIGURAÇÂO , existe um campo chamado Servidor DHCP :
nesse campo deve ser colocado o nome do servidor dhcp cadastrado no MK, ou então 
simplesmente "all" ( sem as aspas ) , para todos os servidores.

----------


## fepotaco

Muito Obrigado!!!!

----------


## daluz2000

Boa noite

sou novo por aki e gostaria de saber como instalar o sistema de gerenciamento via mikrotik, se possivel passo a passo, muitom obriagdo.
 :Dong: 










> 22/09/2008 - Atualização de Versão v 0.9 22/09/2008
> 
> 1 - Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
> 
> Verificado o BUG da geração do carnê , agora está
> sendo usado a fonte Fidexsys
> 
> O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
> para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).
> ...

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Boa noite
> 
> sou novo por aki e gostaria de saber como instalar o sistema de gerenciamento via mikrotik, se possivel passo a passo, muitom obriagdo.


É só pegar o arquivo de instalacao que está em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

e seguir os procedimentos que estão no arquivo :

como instalar.txt 

Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## jorgerodrigues

anderson o carne aida sai com defeito as linhas todas mituradas ao imprimir 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
Cliente ...: 1 - PAULO CEZAR NUNES DE ALMEIDA | Valor Recebido |
Vencimento : 10-02-2009 | |
Valor .....: R$ 38,00 |R$ __________________ |
Descrição .: | |
| Visto |
Mensalidade referente ao mes 02/2009 | |
| | *------------------------------------------------------------------------------* --CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---

antes de imprimir

*--CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
| Cliente ...: 1 - PAULO CEZAR NUNES DE ALMEIDA | Valor Recebido |
| Vencimento : 10-03-2009 | |
| Valor .....: R$ 38,00 |R$ __________________ |
| Descrição .: | |
| | Visto |
| Mensalidade referente ao mes 03/2009 | |
| | |
*------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
--CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---CORTE AQUI---
* 
que posso fazer para corrigir.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Gostaria de saber o que preciso para instalar no windows.

----------


## TORQUATO

> deu erro em que parte ?
> 
> na hora de excutar o basededados.exe ?
> 
> Uma opcão é criar o banco de dados na mão via o phpmyadmin , que vem junto o wampserver.
> 
> É só criar o banco de dados com o nome : mikrotik
> e copia e colocar o conteudo do arquivo mikrotik.sql


como faço para obter uma copia do sistema?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> anderson o carne aida sai com defeito as linhas todas mituradas ao imprimir 
> 
> 
> *------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
> Cliente ...: 1 - PAULO CEZAR NUNES DE ALMEIDA | Valor Recebido |
> Vencimento : 10-02-2009 | |
> Valor .....: R$ 38,00 |R$ __________________ |
> Descrição .: | |
> | Visto |
> ...


O arquivo deve estar com a fonte : Fixedsys

Tentar abrir no notepad , que deve dar certo.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> como faço para obter uma copia do sistema?


É só pegar o arquivo de instalacao que está em :
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar
e seguir os procedimentos que estão no arquivo :
como instalar.txt 
Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## jorgerodrigues

> O arquivo deve estar com a fonte : Fixedsys
> 
> Tentar abrir no notepad , que deve dar certo.


Oi Anderson boa noite sou novo no fórum mais o seu programa eu já havia testado a algum tempo só que também emitisse recibos ou boletos. Fora o carne e o medidor wireless tudo funciona muito bem .parabéns.a fonte já esta com Fixedsys e como tentar no notepad se o pr gera no Formato Rich Text o contrato eu fiz uma adaptação para gerar uma fixa de cadastro ficou jóia mais o carne n tem como.legal seria se v contas a receber com boleto ou recibo. Se v melhorar esta parte do pr eu pretendo usar em produção e cv pode ate cobrar pelo pr um abraso.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Oi Anderson boa noite sou novo no fórum mais o seu programa eu já havia testado a algum tempo só que também emitisse recibos ou boletos. Fora o carne e o medidor wireless tudo funciona muito bem .parabéns.a fonte já esta com Fixedsys e como tentar no notepad se o pr gera no Formato Rich Text o contrato eu fiz uma adaptação para gerar uma fixa de cadastro ficou jóia mais o carne n tem como.legal seria se v contas a receber com boleto ou recibo. Se v melhorar esta parte do pr eu pretendo usar em produção e cv pode ate cobrar pelo pr um abraso.


Olá ,

Em relacão a abrir o arquivo do carne , abre no WordPad.
Esse erro de geração do carne está corrigido na versão 0.9
Caso não esteja utilizando ela , favor pegar a atualização
no seguinte endereço : 
http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

O instalador completo está em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Em relação a recibo de pagamentos estou providênciando para
a versão 0.10.

Nessa versão também vai ser possível usar o sistema com
MK para pppoe e também para casos com servidor dhcp
quando o cliente não tem ip fixo algum.


Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## jorgerodrigues

> Olá ,
> 
> Em relacão a abrir o arquivo do carne , abre no WordPad.
> Esse erro de geração do carne está corrigido na versão 0.9
> Caso não esteja utilizando ela , favor pegar a atualização
> no seguinte endereço : 
> http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe
> 
> O instalador completo está em :
> ...


a verção que eu esto usando e a verção 0.9 e ta dando aquela falha ao imprimir e quanto a usar WordPad como fazer para usar ja que o carne e gerado automaticamente em word com Rich Text.obrigado estou agradando a nova verção.

----------


## celiorio2

fala meu bom, primeiramente gostaria de parabenizar pelo projeto esta ficando muito bom, tive analizado o programa, e achei uma coisa que talves ajuda-se a implementa-lo

quando se cadastra um cliente, onde vc configura a taxa de Donw e de UP poderia liberar para todos os caracteres, a fim de q nao seja necessário colocar o valor em bits/s , acho que poderia ser liberado para digitar 128 + o K ou entao o M ... no caso de 1 M 

aguardo uma resposta sua sobre a opniao, estamos sempre pra somar.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> fala meu bom, primeiramente gostaria de parabenizar pelo projeto esta ficando muito bom, tive analizado o programa, e achei uma coisa que talves ajuda-se a implementa-lo
> 
> quando se cadastra um cliente, onde vc configura a taxa de Donw e de UP poderia liberar para todos os caracteres, a fim de q nao seja necessário colocar o valor em bits/s , acho que poderia ser liberado para digitar 128 + o K ou entao o M ... no caso de 1 M 
> 
> aguardo uma resposta sua sobre a opniao, estamos sempre pra somar.


Olá ,

Obrigado pelo elogio sobre o sistema.

O sistema tem um campo no cadastro de clientes , aonde você pode definir o profile.
esse campo e usado na parte de hotspot.

Os campos de upload e download , são usados quando você usa o sistema com controle de
banda por queue.

----------


## Magal

O sistema é bom, quando vai sair a próxima versão?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> O sistema é bom, quando vai sair a próxima versão?


Olá ,

Obrigado pelo elogio ao sistema.

Aproveitando a sua pergunta sobre a próxima versão , venho pedir que as pessoas que usam o sistema que me informem sobre necessidades , falhas e até mesmo erros.

Sinto falta de uma melhor comunicação com quem usa o sistema para que eu possa melhorar o sistema e continuar o desenvolvimento.

Qualquer sugestão ou dúvida pode ser enviada para o email : 

[email protected]

Ou aqui no forum mesmo.

Obrigado,
Anderson Machado

----------


## jnveiga

Anderson Aguardo ancioso pelo sistema dando suporte a pppoe 

desde já muito obrigado

----------


## eugeniomarques

> Olá ,
> 
> Obrigado pelo elogio ao sistema.
> 
> Sinto falta de uma melhor comunicação com quem usa o sistema para que eu possa melhorar o sistema e continuar o desenvolvimento.
> 
> Obrigado,
> Anderson Machado


Amigo... acabei de baixar o programa...sou programador delphi e jah tem um tempo q quero testar seu sistema..

bom.. instalei aki.. e fiz o passo a passo.. ele criou o bd sem problemas...

o sistema tah rodando... soh quero entender uma coisa... seu sistema eh soh um controle de clientes.. ou ele integra ao mk?? pq a parte de configuração dele... cliquei em alterar.. coloquei meu login e senha do mk.. e meu ip.. e confirmei.... 

e agora?

o q faço?

grato,

Eugenio

----------


## interhome

> Amigo... acabei de baixar o programa...sou programador delphi e jah tem um tempo q quero testar seu sistema..
> 
> bom.. instalei aki.. e fiz o passo a passo.. ele criou o bd sem problemas...
> 
> o sistema tah rodando... soh quero entender uma coisa... seu sistema eh soh um controle de clientes.. ou ele integra ao mk?? pq a parte de configuração dele... cliquei em alterar.. coloquei meu login e senha do mk.. e meu ip.. e confirmei.... 
> 
> e agora?
> 
> o q faço?
> ...


 Ele se comunica por ssh com o mikrotik. Quando se cadastra ou exclui algo no programa, ele envia o comando para o mikrotik, desde que esteja conectado previamente ao mikrotik via ssh. Funciona redondo naquilo que se propõe.

----------


## eugeniomarques

> Ele se comunica por ssh com o mikrotik. Quando se cadastra ou exclui algo no programa, ele envia o comando para o mikrotik, desde que esteja conectado previamente ao mikrotik via ssh. Funciona redondo naquilo que se propõe.


 
eh realmente.. era soh isso q faltava.. meu firewall tava bloqueando o ssh.. mas ja resolvi...

bom.. o sistema eh muito bem feito.. gostei da iniciativa.. uma pena q nao se integra ao user manager... pelo ainda nao...

com certeza vcs vao chegar lah..

gostei.. soh nao vou usar pq uso o userman..

um abraço a todos...

falando nisso.. conhecem algum sistema q se integra ao userman diretamente sem precisar instalar free radius?

----------


## sannet

valeu anderson seu progama é exelente amanha mesmo vou tenter por pra rodar

----------


## Projeto_Destino

caro anderson, venho por este forum esperar uma resposta sua, no caso como ja te mandei no email e vc não responde é o seguinte ta tudo rodando certinho só na hora de imprimir a ordem de serviço e os carnes que não imprimem mais o contrato ta tudo certo somente esses dois que parece não ter comando para ele mais estou ai esperando uma resposta sua.... desde ja obrigado

----------


## AndersonMachado

> caro anderson, venho por este forum esperar uma resposta sua, no caso como ja te mandei no email e vc não responde é o seguinte ta tudo rodando certinho só na hora de imprimir a ordem de serviço e os carnes que não imprimem mais o contrato ta tudo certo somente esses dois que parece não ter comando para ele mais estou ai esperando uma resposta sua.... desde ja obrigado


 
1 ) Colocar o arquivo OrdemDeServico.rtf no diretorio do sistema ( Esta no arquivo zip em anexo )

esse arquivo pode ser editado com os campos que você precisar da mesma forma do contrato.


2 ) Seguir a tela em anexo para imprimir

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/imprimir.bmp

----------


## aderlando

muito bom o sistema , mais quando vai sair a verção com ppoe, e sim seria bom colocar uma aba de relatorio, para poder imprimir os relatoris de clientes, fluxo de caixa, essas coisas

----------


## rjunior543

Acabei de instalar aqui e pelo que me parece esta funcionando.
Amanhã adicionarei os clientes e dou maiores detalhes.

Parabéns pela iniciativa, e obrigado pelo sistema.

Se funcionar tudo ok, assim que tiver a versão full me avise pois faço questão de pagar por ele.

Fazia tempo que procurava algo parecido e sem mensalidades de manutenção.

----------


## rjunior543

Quando tendo adicionar um cliente ha o retorno do seguinte erro:
"qrcolluncontaarecebercanotbenull", e o numero de cadastro se eleva como se tivesse funcionado, mas nada acontece.
Como devo proceder???

Utilizo mikrotik como hotspot

----------


## keniocesar

Anderson
Trabalho como delphi, possuo uma software house e minha linguagem é o Delphi, se vc precisar de uma ajuda, pede ai!! Vlw

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Quando tendo adicionar um cliente ha o retorno do seguinte erro:
> "qrcolluncontaarecebercanotbenull", e o numero de cadastro se eleva como se tivesse funcionado, mas nada acontece.
> Como devo proceder???
> 
> Utilizo mikrotik como hotspot


Olá ,

faça a instalação seguindo os procedimentos do arquivo que contem o instalador.

A ultima versão está em : Total Control for Mikrotik

dentro tem um arquivo chamado : Como Instalar.txt , é só seguir os procedimentos.

----------


## NetoGO23

> Olá ,
> 
> faça a instalação seguindo os procedimentos do arquivo que contem o instalador.
> 
> A ultima versão está em : Total Control for Mikrotik
> 
> dentro tem um arquivo chamado : Como Instalar.txt , é só seguir os procedimentos.


Quando clico no link a pagina fica em branco e não mostra nada.

Será algum problema no meu servidor?

Estou com a versão 22/09/2008, qual a data desta do link acima?

Obrigado, Neto.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Quando clico no link a pagina fica em branco e não mostra nada.
> 
> Será algum problema no meu servidor?
> 
> Estou com a versão 22/09/2008, qual a data desta do link acima?
> 
> Obrigado, Neto.


O link certo e este : http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

----------


## mcrmcr22

Então ,

Parabéns Irmão pela iniciativa.

Vi inclusive um outro irmão que fez um software pcram.com.br . Muito bom tbm !!!

Queria ver contigo, se vc sabe qual a função para que o PHP tbm acesse o mikrotik e execute as linhas de comandos.

Estou caçando já faz um tempo e o que consegui foi uma classe para API. Funcionou, mas em ssh seria muito melhor !!!

Valew cara e sucesso !!!!

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Então ,
> 
> Parabéns Irmão pela iniciativa.
> 
> Vi inclusive um outro irmão que fez um software pcram.com.br . Muito bom tbm !!!
> 
> Queria ver contigo, se vc sabe qual a função para que o PHP tbm acesse o mikrotik e execute as linhas de comandos.
> 
> Estou caçando já faz um tempo e o que consegui foi uma classe para API. Funcionou, mas em ssh seria muito melhor !!!
> ...


Uma boa referencia de SSH com o php é essa :

Make SSH connections with PHP

----------


## evaristopaiva

ola amigos... vejam com fazer o mikrotik atualizar o dns externo para o dns do OPENDNS:

no menu /system script gere um script com esses dados:

/system script add name="opendns" owner="evaristopaiva" policy="ftp,reboot,read,write,policy,test,winbox,password" 
source=/ip dns set primary=208.67.222.222 second=208.67.220.220 

apos isto no menu /system scheduler gere o seguite agendamento para rodar esta script de 3 em 3 minutos ou menos se for o caso, pois assim apos a conexão o sistema dispara a atualização do dns apos 3 minutos, trocando para o dns OPENDNS.

evaristo

----------


## Gustavinho

Amigo gostaria de fazer 2 perguntas

1 - Eu poderia utilizar o sistema apenas para cadastro de clientes e controle financeiro?

2 - A Base de dados fica em qual local, para que seja feito um backup diario das informações?

obrigado e parabens.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Amigo gostaria de fazer 2 perguntas
> 
> 1 - Eu poderia utilizar o sistema apenas para cadastro de clientes e controle financeiro?
> 
> 2 - A Base de dados fica em qual local, para que seja feito um backup diario das informações?
> 
> obrigado e parabens.


Amigo gostaria de fazer 2 perguntas

1 - Eu poderia utilizar o sistema apenas para cadastro de clientes e controle financeiro?

Não vejo problemas , as partes de ordem de serviço , graficos , são opcionais.

2 - A Base de dados fica em qual local, para que seja feito um backup diario das informações?

A base de dados fica no mysql , o backup da base de dados pode ser feito usando
o phpmyadmin se v estiver usando o wampserver , ou outro utilitário como estes :

MySQL Backup Software - Schedule backing up and restoring of online MySQL databases
Backup MySQL database, restore MySQL database

----------


## Gustavinho

> Amigo gostaria de fazer 2 perguntas
> 
> 1 - Eu poderia utilizar o sistema apenas para cadastro de clientes e controle financeiro?
> 
> Não vejo problemas , as partes de ordem de serviço , graficos , são opcionais.
> 
> 2 - A Base de dados fica em qual local, para que seja feito um backup diario das informações?
> 
> A base de dados fica no mysql , o backup da base de dados pode ser feito usando
> ...


 
Obrigado Anderson pelas respostas.

Tipo na minha rede eu uso mascara /30 e sempre crio uma nova rede pra cada usuario...nesse caso ele não faria isso neh?

Sobre o backup...eu to utilizando o wampserver e testei aqui mais o PhpMyadmin não abre a pagina do local host.....da pagina nao encontrada.

vlww cara.

----------


## mcrmcr22

Olá, vc poderia me ajudar ? como que se faz o acesso SSH pelo PHP ao Mikrotik ? Tenha um controle de clientes com todas as informações, só queria agora implementar o acesso ao mikrotik !!!

Valew irmão...

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Olá, vc poderia me ajudar ? como que se faz o acesso SSH pelo PHP ao Mikrotik ? Tenha um controle de clientes com todas as informações, só queria agora implementar o acesso ao mikrotik !!!
> 
> Valew irmão...


Um link que explica legal é esse : Make SSH connections with PHP

----------


## ivovid

ANDERSON

Depois de ser as 74 paginas do forun naum consegui tirar minha duvida

o programa pede uma senha pra excluir ..... a senha é "mikrotik" 

vi tb q vc para estudo limitou em 3 as modificações e exclusões 

ACHO Q VC TB *LIMITOU O FINANCEIRO* PQ TENTEI EXCLUIR ALGUNS LANÇAMENTOS E SO ME FOI POSSIVEL EXCLUIR 3 LANÇAMENTOS

espero ter contribuido 

desde ja muito obrigado pelo programa, porem, espero a versao full, vc tem previsao de lançameto? e qto vai custar?? 

(sou pequeno ainda , mas vou crecer)

----------


## AndersonMachado

> ANDERSON
> 
> Depois de ser as 74 paginas do forun naum consegui tirar minha duvida
> 
> o programa pede uma senha pra excluir ..... a senha é "mikrotik" 
> 
> vi tb q vc para estudo limitou em 3 as modificações e exclusões 
> 
> ACHO Q VC TB *LIMITOU O FINANCEIRO* PQ TENTEI EXCLUIR ALGUNS LANÇAMENTOS E SO ME FOI POSSIVEL EXCLUIR 3 LANÇAMENTOS
> ...


Olá ,
o software teve essa limitação só no inicio.

A versão atual não tem limitação alguma.

a versão atual está em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

----------


## UsuarioPE

Terminei de fazer o download, vou instalar aqui depois posto o resultado. abraço!

----------


## ltalamonte

Pessoal, onde eu baixo o software para controlar minha rede para 30 clientes, queria colocar esse mikrotik, mas é pago né, alguém tem o link liberado para download? obrigado

----------


## ramoncaos

E ae pessoal boa noite.
eu ja utilizei antes este sistema no ano passado ae perdi tudo do meu computador e agora tentei reinstalar o programa e foi tudo normal.
mas na hora de executar mikrotik.exe da um erro faltal. =/
oque pode ser? uso windows xp

----------


## AndersonMachado

> E ae pessoal boa noite.
> eu ja utilizei antes este sistema no ano passado ae perdi tudo do meu computador e agora tentei reinstalar o programa e foi tudo normal.
> mas na hora de executar mikrotik.exe da um erro faltal. =/
> oque pode ser? uso windows xp


Olá ,

siga as instruções do arquivo de instalação :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar 

O software é compativel com o win xp.

----------


## ltalamonte

ola pessoal, alguem pode me passar o link para download do mikrotik?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> ola pessoal, alguem pode me passar o link para download do mikrotik?


Você pode fazer o download em :

MikroTik Routers and Wireless

http://www.mikrotik.com/download/mikrotik-3.13.iso
http://www.mikrotik.com/download/mikrotik-2.9.51.iso

----------


## ltalamonte

Ola Anderson, qual é melhor para gerenciar uma rede com 30 usuários máximo, com 20 navegando ao mesmo tempo mais ou menos. Obrigado

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Ola Anderson, qual é melhor para gerenciar uma rede com 30 usuários máximo, com 20 navegando ao mesmo tempo mais ou menos. Obrigado


Olha , procura usar a 3.x 

mas acredito que isso não va fazer diferença numa rede desse tamanho.

----------


## flaviobji

Ola amigo bom dia poderia postar outro link pq este esta quebrado obrigado...

----------


## alannery

Não poderia deixa de comentar muito bom, testei aqui e funciona que é uma blz.
Parabéns!!!

----------


## erikelima

*Olá Pessoal estou querendo fazer esse o teste do programa para ver a funcionalidade para minha empresa como fica, só que não estou conseguindo baixar o donwload tem alguma alternativa ?
add [email protected]*

----------


## Magal

*http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar* 




> *Olá Pessoal estou querendo fazer esse o teste do programa para ver a funcionalidade para minha empresa como fica, só que não estou conseguindo baixar o donwload tem alguma alternativa ?*
> *add [email protected]*

----------


## erikelima

*Magal vlw hoje estava com dificuldades de fazer o download... agora ficou show de bolaaaa*

*Vlw mesmo depois eu faço a contribuição*  :Wink:

----------


## MaxAdriano

muito bom, vamos testar...

----------


## Não Registrado

> muito bom, vamos testar...


O site esta com senha de acesso... :Frown:

----------


## Não Registrado

Site esta bloqueado por senha... Nao da pra baixar mais...

----------


## Rafaelsg

Caraca, li todas estas 78pags pra chegar no final me interessar e BOM!! Senha pra baixar!!!

Qual a senha, quando será liberado?

----------


## AndersonMachado

Olá ,

*Estou sem poder hospedar o sistema no site que sempre esteve.*
*Vou colocar o sistema aqui no forum mesmo para download.*

É só ir no primeiro post e fazer o download do arquivo em anexo ( instalador.rar )
ou nesse link : 

https://under-linux.org/forums/attachments/mikrotik/4875d1247580022-liberado-para-download-sistema-administrativo-para-mikrotik-instalador.rar


E aproveitando , se alguem usa o sistema e quiser contribuir financeiramente 
( até hoje não recebi nenhuma contribuição ) , os dados são :

Anderson de Oliveira Machado
Ag. : 0150-3
C/C : 24.861-4
Banco do Brasil

Obrigado ,
Anderson de Oliveira Machado
[email protected]

----------


## davidenf

> Olá ,
> 
> *Estou sem poder hospedar o sistema no site que sempre esteve.*
> *Vou colocar o sistema aqui no forum mesmo para download.*
> 
> É só ir no primeiro post e fazer o download do arquivo em anexo ( instalador.rar )
> ou nesse link : *https://under-linux.org/forums/attachments/mikrotik/4870d1247517658-liberado-para-download-sistema-administrativo-para-mikrotik-instalador.rar*
> 
> E aproveitando , se alguem usa o sistema e quiser contribuir financeiramente 
> ...



Anderson eu acompanho essa luta sua desde o inicio, ate quero contribuir, mas gostaria que vc coloca-se uma versão que usa-se ipxmac meu servidor não é em dhcp. Não foi pedido apenas meu tem outras pessoas querendo tbm. Um abraço e fique com deus.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Anderson eu acompanho essa luta sua desde o inicio, ate quero contribuir, mas gostaria que vc coloca-se uma versão que usa-se ipxmac meu servidor não é em dhcp. Não foi pedido apenas meu tem outras pessoas querendo tbm. Um abraço e fique com deus.


*Na verdade o sistema trabalha sim sem DHCP , é só você ir na aba Configuracao e deixar o campo "Servidor DHCP :" em branco* , porque assim o sistema não vai mais enviar os comandos de DHCP , para o servidor mikrotik.

*Fiz uma alteração no sistema para que seja possível determinar no arquivo de configuração que não se quer usar nem hotspot e nem dhcp server.*

Para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :

login=root
password=
host=127.0.0.1
hotspot=no
dhcp=no

A nova atualização do sistema está em : 

https://under-linux.org/forums/attac...instalador.rar

*Obrigado,*
*Anderson Machado*

----------


## novatto

> *Na verdade o sistema trabalha sim sem DHCP , é só você ir na aba Configuracao e deixar o campo "Servidor DHCP :" em branco* , porque assim o sistema não vai mais enviar os comandos de DHCP , para o servidor mikrotik.
> 
> *Fiz uma alteração no sistema para que seja possível determinar no arquivo de configuração que não se quer usar nem hotspot e nem dhcp server.*
> 
> Para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :
> 
> login=root
> password=
> host=127.0.0.1
> ...


 
Amigo o link esta quebrado....

----------


## cybermac

Bom dia Anderson, bom dia pessoal... Instalei aqui o sistema e to gostando do resultado. Só tenho uma dúvida que ainda não achei o como fazer. No cado do Access List, o sistema não cria a liberação do usuário?? se houver essa função, gostaria que me orientassem por gentileza.
Abraços a todos e sucesso.

----------


## leocidrack

Como faço para usar este sistema com PPPoE???

----------


## rafaeltdk

sabe me dizer qual e a senha que pede quando vou deletar algum pagamento ou alguma coisa ele pede uma ssenha mas nao sei qual seria.

----------


## leocidrack

a senha é "mikrotik" sem as aspas

----------


## maxbauer

Olá, pessoal eu não estou conseguindo descompactar o arquivo, já fiz o download várias vezes,
mas sempre da arquivo corrompido.

alguém pode me ajudar?

----------


## debeijer

> Olá ,
> 
> *Estou sem poder hospedar o sistema no site que sempre esteve.*
> *Vou colocar o sistema aqui no forum mesmo para download.*
> 
> É só ir no primeiro post e fazer o download do arquivo em anexo ( instalador.rar )
> ou nesse link : 
> 
> https://under-linux.org/forums/attachments/mikrotik/4875d1247580022-liberado-para-download-sistema-administrativo-para-mikrotik-instalador.rar
> ...



Anderson, 

Parabéns pela iniciativa!

Vamos ver se conseguimos uma ajuda apenas para pagar o domínio, eu hospedo o site.

Poderemos colocar os arquivos e materiais no site!!!

Vamos ver se alguém consegue o domínio! Eu me comprometo a hospedar!

Abraços

----------


## mdcsp

> Obrigado.
> 
> Estou preparando uma solução mais robusta com esses detalhes citados por vc.
> 
> Essa versão é minima , até porque ela é free.
> 
> Estou desenvolvendo um sistema completo de administração para provedor.


ok amigao, depois do provedor rodando....

Faz uma sistema todo integrado, nao esquecendo:

das compras dos aps, antenas, etc nos fornecedores... baixa no estoque dos equipoamentos utilizados na inrtalação, manutenção etc... ordens de serviços etc etc etc

codigo dos problemas encontrados pelo tecnico no cliente... solução

impressao do contrato

Se colocar tudo o que precisa vai ficar um sistema gigante, porem muito funcional....

----------


## lener

esse programa roda em linux ou windows

----------


## francistomba

> sabe me dizer qual e a senha que pede quando vou deletar algum pagamento ou alguma coisa ele pede uma ssenha mas nao sei qual seria.


senha = mikrotik

----------


## Não Registrado

Amigo eu estou acompanhando o forum e até agora só testei seu programa e pra mim ele ainda deixa a desejar, não estou desvalorizando o seu trabalho, pelo contrario adorei seu incentivo e por outro lado no meu caso preciso mesmo é só de um sistima que cadastre os clientes e emita a ordem de serviço colocando ela em um banco onde posso gerar um relatorio no final do mes pra ver quais clientes estão sendo mais afetados pois pra isso serve o suporte pra resolver os problemas e outra se vc conseguisse colocar isso e melhorar um pouquinho a parte de ordem de serviço eu vou contribuir com certeza.. mais no meu caso vc não esta desenvolvendo pra mim, mais desde já te desejo muita sorte e sucesso. abraço.




> Anderson, 
> 
> Parabéns pela iniciativa!
> 
> Vamos ver se conseguimos uma ajuda apenas para pagar o domínio, eu hospedo o site.
> 
> Poderemos colocar os arquivos e materiais no site!!!
> 
> Vamos ver se alguém consegue o domínio! Eu me comprometo a hospedar!
> ...

----------


## maxbauer

Pessoal, estou tendo alguns problemas com o sistema, no geral ele esta funcionando legal,
ele cadastra o cliente no mikrotik funciona td certinho, so a parte de cadastro no dhcp-server
que tem um erro de script, eu constatei que esta faltando espaco em tres lugares da regra,
olha so:

/ ip dhcp-server lease add address=192.168.3.147mac-address=00:00:00:00:00:00server=allcomment="2 - ASLKJDHADS" disabled=no

essa e exatamente a regra que esta executando no meu programa, como podem ver, falta
espacos entre o IP/mac-address, MAC/server, SERVIDOR/comment.

e estou tendo problemas para excluir um cliente ja cadastrado, como disse ele cadastra mas
na hora de excluir, ele pede a senha, e quando digito ele da o seguinte erro:

Invalid variant type conversion.

Estou usando a versao 0.12, rodando em Windows 2003 Server.
Gostaria de saber se mais alguem teve esse problema.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Pessoal, estou tendo alguns problemas com o sistema, no geral ele esta funcionando legal,
> ele cadastra o cliente no mikrotik funciona td certinho, so a parte de cadastro no dhcp-server
> que tem um erro de script, eu constatei que esta faltando espaco em tres lugares da regra,
> olha so:
> 
> / ip dhcp-server lease add address=192.168.3.147mac-address=00:00:00:00:00:00server=allcomment="2 - ASLKJDHADS" disabled=no
> 
> essa e exatamente a regra que esta executando no meu programa, como podem ver, falta
> espacos entre o IP/mac-address, MAC/server, SERVIDOR/comment.
> ...


Olá ,

Obrigado pelo reporte do erro. Ajuda como a sua só faz o programa ficar melhor.

Uma coisa que não recebo são reportes de erros bem explicados, Obrigado mesmo.

Já em relação ao outro erro , é possível você me enviar o banco de dados compactado ? , e qual operação você está fazendo ?

A versão completa ( V 0.13 ) a correção está disponível em :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Para quem já tem a V 0.12 é só atualizar :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe

----------


## keniocesar

Amigo Anderson, como posso ajuda-lo no sistema, sou programador Delphi. Pois podemos fazer uma parceria!

----------


## maxbauer

> Olá ,
> 
> Obrigado pelo reporte do erro. Ajuda como a sua só faz o programa ficar melhor.
> 
> Uma coisa que não recebo são reportes de erros bem explicados, Obrigado mesmo.
> 
> Já em relação ao outro erro , é possível você me enviar o banco de dados compactado ? , e qual operação você está fazendo ?
> 
> A versão completa ( V 0.13 ) a correção está disponível em :
> ...


Valeu, fiz apenas minha obrigacao, pois se eu quero usar,
e mais do que justo eu ajudar com o minino que conheco.

O erro esta dando na hora de fazer a exclusao do cliente.

a base de dados esta em anexo.

qualquer coisa, estou por aqui.

----------


## AndersonMachado

> Valeu, fiz apenas minha obrigacao, pois se eu quero usar,
> e mais do que justo eu ajudar com o minino que conheco.
> 
> O erro esta dando na hora de fazer a exclusao do cliente.
> 
> a base de dados esta em anexo.
> 
> qualquer coisa, estou por aqui.


Olá , 

olha para verificar o erro preciso do backup banco de dados usando o mysqldump , caso vc tenha o wamp server instalado , é só acessar o seguinte endereco :

http://localhost/phpmyadmin/db_export.php?db=mikrotik

----------


## maxbauer

ok, segue em anexo o arquivo do dump.

valeu -=

----------


## ZincEx

Ola amigo sou novo aqui no forum testei o sistema e funciono muito bem.
Parabéns pelo sistema

----------


## wagner_quedi

> 23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009
> 
> Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )
> 
> Atualização do sistema no forum.
> 
> *para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*
> 
> login=root
> ...



otima iniciativa parabens

----------


## masterbeto

opa, entao eu nao uso hotspot mas quando clico com ou sem hotspot ele pede login e senha e profile e cliente, pq isso?

----------


## AndersonMachado

> opa, entao eu nao uso hotspot mas quando clico com ou sem hotspot ele pede login e senha e profile e cliente, pq isso?


Realmente o sistema pede que esses dados seja informados , mesmo que vc não use hotspot.

Vou providenciar uma alteração para acertar isso.

----------


## maumcq

Progama legal, muito bom, continue desenvolvendo.

Mas dependendo da estrurura da rede do provedor fica devendo fica pouco últil o uso dele.
Sendo que geralmente o primeiro contato do cliente é com a secretária, com essas sugestões abaixo ficaria muito mais fácil e pratico para elas atederem os clientes.


Surgiro algumas novas opções para o desenvolvimento do  Sistema Administrativo para Mikrotik


- em interface - reply-only
* bem aqui fica por conta de cada administrador não depencde do programa
--------------------------------------------------------------

*- no ip adress* - criamos 1 ip para cada cliente com /31 - 
exp.: 
20 ;;; Icaro
192.222.111.91/31 192.222.111.90 192.222.111.91 PROVEDOR (Interface do provedor)
**o programa não cria / poderia ter na tela do cadastro de cliente essa opção, caso porvedor não use 1 ip por cliente, dexaria essa opção sem preencher 
* 
----------------------------------------------------------------
- no arp mac x ip
*o programa cria certinho
- em queue simple - adicionamos o ip do cliente
+ o programa cria o controle de banda
* * no queue o programa não adiciona o - k - e não dá opção de adicionar o - k nele mesmo, depois do valor do up e do down isso facilita banstante para quem não usa profiles no hotspot* pincipalmente se ja fossem pré estabelecidos como é no mikrotik

----------------------------------------------------------------
*- em hotspot* - adcionamos server xxx + username + ssenha + ip + mac + profile=default
* +* o programa cria certinho
* * o programa não escolhe o server - deixa padrão - ALL, seria bom se podessemos cadastrar os nomes das eths para seleciona-las

- o botão bloquear no cadastro do cliente poderia está acossiado ao profile=Bloqueio

- também seria bom uma tabela para mostrar apenas os clientes bloqueados, no financeiro indicaria pela cor que ele está atrazado e bloqueado - VERMELHO

mais uma sugestão seria o botão DESATIVADO, para clientes que desejam cancelamentos temporários, quando fosse desativado cliente sairia da lista de clientes assim como da lista do financeiro, da ordem de serviço e todas as opções do cliente no mikrotik poderiam ser apagadas apenas ao clicar no botão DESATIVADO

para ter acesso a lista de clientes desativado no caso de reativação criaria mais uma tabela com o devido nome

também seria bom se no cadastro do cliente já criasse uma regra no firwall filter de controle de conexões simultâneas com quadro de opção edtável para o número de conexões

* ---------------------------------------------------------------------------

na tabela de ordens de serviços

*me parece muito bom e prático e armazena o número do registro
*
seria bom se podessemos listar o.s. por cliente ou por data para relatórios de contole* *das manutenções e instalações.


*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

na tabela do finaceiro

penso que as cores ficariam mais confortavél dessa maneira

** Vermelho para clientes com conexão bloqueadas* no profile=Bloqueio --> esse profile envia pagina de aviso ao cliente o tempo todo

** Azul até o vencimento* concordo com o programa

** Verde seria para os pré-pagos*

** Lilás para clientes que estão atrazados e com funcionamento da conexão*



agora um sistema automático de bloqueio e desbolqueio, onde na tabela financiero nos daria opções a mais para o cadastro tipo:

*serviços automáticos
* bloquear via profile=Bloqueio do hotspot por falta de pagamento em 24h, 48h, 72h, ou 5 dias. Desde que fosse editável, cada provedor impõe seu rítimo de tolerância.*

** Desbloquear automaticamente logo após a quitação da mensalidade, em caso de duas mensalidades, o desbloqueio só ocorreria automaticamente com a quitação das duas.*

* lembrando que por questão de moderação bloqueio e desbloqueio poderá ocorrer manualmente na tabela do cadastro de cliente em casos de acordos verbais

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tenho uma dúvidas

Esse programa fuciona em rede?



Estas são algumas sugestões para o  Sistema Administrativo para Mikrotik.


Não tive tempo de corrigir, então desculpa os erros aí.

----------


## angelangra

> Progama legal, muito bom, continue desenvolvendo.
> 
> Mas dependendo da estrurura da rede do provedor fica devendo fica pouco últil o uso dele.
> Sendo que geralmente o primeiro contato do cliente é com a secretária, com essas sugestões abaixo ficaria muito mais fácil e pratico para elas atederem os clientes.
> 
> 
> Surgiro algumas novas opções para o desenvolvimento do Sistema Administrativo para Mikrotik
> 
> 
> ...


 
Realmente são dica muito boa para o sistema pos o projeto inicia já e show. Chara você está de parabens.

----------


## Não Registrado

Sensacional o post... Parabens

----------


## daniloacr

Ola a todos,

a tempos atraz tinha começado a desenvolver o sistema com integração com mikrotik, porem estava meio atarefado e estava sem tempo para continuar o projeto.

agora sim estou disposto a me empenhar o maximo e terminar o projeto.

Boa parte do sistema já está pronta, estou terminando parte da integração.

O sistema é composto pelos seguintes modulos:

01 - Cadastro de Clientes
02 - Cadastro de Produtos (opcional caso provedor venda equipamentos antenas, cabos e etc);
03 - Cadastro de Fornecedores (Opcional para item 2);
04 - Cadastro de Funcionarios;
05 - Contas a Pagar;
06 - Contas a Receber;
07 - Pagamento de funcionarios;
08 - Ordem de serviços;
09 - Central do assinante completa;
10 - E outros;


A integração é feito via SSH, pode ser tanto online como offline (sincronização de dados);

Com a integração será possivel;

01 - Cadastrar cliente;
02 - Bloquear cliente;
03 - Desconectar cliente;
04 - Visualizar clientes online;
05 - Bloqueio automatico de clientes inadiplentes;

06 - Sincronização de dados do MK para o sistema, ou seja caso tenha alguma cliente cadastrado no mikrotik e não tenha no sistema o mesmo irá alertar, isso é interessantes para provedores o qual tem varios funcionarios que tenha acesso ao MK.

07 - Visualizar todas as vezes que o cliente conectou (Data, hora, tempo conectado, total baixado e etc);

08 - Grafico de trafego;
09 - E outros.

O Sistema estará disponivel inicialmente para quem utiliza:

PPPoE
PPPOE + Radius (user manager)
HotSpot 
HotSpot + Radius (User Manager);
IP + MAC (Precisa aprimoramento);


Inicialmente o sistema será freeware com possibilidade de codigo fonte aberto.
Mas futuramente pretendo sim cobrar pelo mesmo, pois dá muito trabalho, mas será um preço bem justo.
*
O primeiro BETA será lançado aqui no dia 01/12/2009*


Caso alguem tenha alguma sugestão, duvidas entre em contato comigo por email: *[email protected]*

----------


## Gustavinho

> Ola a todos,
> 
> a tempos atraz tinha começado a desenvolver o sistema com integração com mikrotik, porem estava meio atarefado e estava sem tempo para continuar o projeto.
> 
> agora sim estou disposto a me empenhar o maximo e terminar o projeto.
> 
> Boa parte do sistema já está pronta, estou terminando parte da integração.
> 
> O sistema é composto pelos seguintes modulos:
> ...


 
Olá amigo....pelo que descreveu o sistema vai ser show de bola mesmo...assim que disponibilizar pode contar com os beta testers aqui hehehe...

Como sugestão, não sei se ja tinha pensado, se possivel coloque um método de envio automatico de boletos por e-mail aos clientes....pois aqui vejo que isso seria uma solução perfeita para render tempo.

Ou então um método de envio com uma mensagem automatica dizendo que ja se encontra o boleto disponivel na central do assinante.

Qualquer coisa tamo aee...abração

----------


## daniloacr

> Olá amigo....pelo que descreveu o sistema vai ser show de bola mesmo...assim que disponibilizar pode contar com os beta testers aqui hehehe...
> 
> Como sugestão, não sei se ja tinha pensado, se possivel coloque um método de envio automatico de boletos por e-mail aos clientes....pois aqui vejo que isso seria uma solução perfeita para render tempo.
> 
> Ou então um método de envio com uma mensagem automatica dizendo que ja se encontra o boleto disponivel na central do assinante.
> 
> Qualquer coisa tamo aee...abração



Terá sim tambem pensei coisa parecida.

toda dica é bem vinda


Aguarde primeiro BETA DIA 01/12/2009

abraço!

----------


## Gustavinho

> Terá sim tambem pensei coisa parecida.
> 
> toda dica é bem vinda
> 
> 
> Aguarde primeiro BETA DIA 01/12/2009
> 
> abraço!


Opa aguardarei sim...no entando vai rodar em servidor paralelo certo? nesse caso qual será a distribuição?

----------


## daniloacr

> Opa aguardarei sim...no entando vai rodar em servidor paralelo certo? nesse caso qual será a distribuição?


Irá rodar em windows 2000 ou superior
e a central do assinante tambem.

----------


## Gustavinho

Pow melhor ainda!!!
boa sorte ae.

Abração

----------


## clovisfernando

> Ola a todos,
> 
> a tempos atraz tinha começado a desenvolver o sistema com integração com mikrotik, porem estava meio atarefado e estava sem tempo para continuar o projeto.
> 
> agora sim estou disposto a me empenhar o maximo e terminar o projeto.
> 
> Boa parte do sistema já está pronta, estou terminando parte da integração.
> 
> O sistema é composto pelos seguintes modulos:
> ...


Companheiro, veja se tu podes me ajudar. Tenho um software em delphi 7 e estou tendo dificuldades para comunicação via telnet com mk 3.11. estou tentando usar o componente wodSSH. Você pode me passar qual o componente que tu usa e uma linha simples de comando?

Independente dessa ajuda que estou te pedindo, posso contribuir com o teu software agregando um sistema de emissão Boleto Bancário. Obrigado desde já! :Smile:

----------


## SilvioGomes

opa!

----------


## Não Registrado

> Quem quiser testar o meu sistema: 
> 
> * Cadastro de Cliente
> * Contratos, Comodato e Serviço
> * Controle de Mensalidades via Recibos ou Boletos
> * Controle de Ordens de Serviços
> * Boleto de Todos os Bancos usando o CobreBemX
> * Leitura de Arquivo de Retorno
> * Geração de Arquivo de Remessa
> ...


manoO preciso desse sistema pra ontem rss...
anota ae --> [email protected]

detalhe para rodar PPPoE

----------


## Gustavinho

vamos aguardar o amigo Daniloacr postar o programa dele, pelo que descreveu parece ser interessante.

estamos no aguardo.

----------


## daniloacr

Ola amigos,

como tinha dito meu tempo melhorou porem ainda sim atrasei um pouco.

nova data para laçamento do beta para dia 15/12/2009

segue alguns prints (ainda será modificado e corrigido muitas coisas).

abraço!

----------


## daniloacr

> Companheiro, veja se tu podes me ajudar. Tenho um software em delphi 7 e estou tendo dificuldades para comunicação via telnet com mk 3.11. estou tentando usar o componente wodSSH. Você pode me passar qual o componente que tu usa e uma linha simples de comando?
> 
> Independente dessa ajuda que estou te pedindo, posso contribuir com o teu software agregando um sistema de emissão Boleto Bancário. Obrigado desde já!



Utilizo o WodSSH também, o que você nao conseguiu fazer ?

conseguiu conectar ao mikrotik ?
conseguiu enviar comandos ?
conseguiu pegar o retorno ?


abraço!

----------


## Raniel

Tá bom o esquema aí.
Estava fazendo em delphi também, mas resolvi fazer em php e mysql.

----------


## Gustavinho

> Ola amigos,
> 
> como tinha dito meu tempo melhorou porem ainda sim atrasei um pouco.
> 
> nova data para laçamento do beta para dia 15/12/2009
> 
> segue alguns prints (ainda será modificado e corrigido muitas coisas).
> 
> abraço!


 
Amigo ta ficando massa o programa.....só uma duvida, teria a possibilidade de alterar as informações dos campos como por exemplo: "cliente ja possui equipamento" para outro argumento? 

parabens...abração

----------


## daniloacr

> Amigo ta ficando massa o programa.....só uma duvida, teria a possibilidade de alterar as informações dos campos como por exemplo: "cliente ja possui equipamento" para outro argumento? 
> 
> parabens...abração



Atualmente tem 3 opções para esse campo:

Equipamento em comodato
Equipamento do cliente
Cliente já possuia equipamento


até entao nao achei nenhuma outra outra opção para esse campo.

----------


## clovisfernando

> Utilizo o WodSSH também, o que você nao conseguiu fazer ?
> 
> conseguiu conectar ao mikrotik ?Sim consegui depois alguns bug.
> conseguiu enviar comandos ? Também, com os comandos básicos de bloqueio e desbloqueio (mudança do profile).
> conseguiu pegar o retorno ?Estou neste momento analisando o retorno em um memo.
> 
> 
> abraço!


E quanto ao sistema de boleto, tá precisando? Me proucure no e-mail [email protected], pois caso queira tenho que te passar os passo a passo que são muito grandes para colocar aqui no forum. :Rock:

----------


## Raniel

Exporta para pdf e poe aqui para nós.

----------


## clovisfernando

> Exporta para pdf e poe aqui para nós.


Então vamos lá. O componente que utilizei é o Delphi-Boleto, disponível para Delphi 4,5,6 e7. É bem simples de utilizar, porém requer atenção a todos os campos que são muitos, devido ao layout dos boletos bancários.
A forma mais simples de começar nesse projeto e pegar o exemplo que acompanha os componentes. Basicamente ele é componente que já possui todas as propriedades embutidas. Mas eu montei o meu com um QuickReport e 2 componentes (gbTitulo e gbCobranca).
Resumindo os responsáveis pelo projeto facilitaram em muito a vida do programador, pois ele é muito fácil de ser usado. Segue abaixo a versão que utilizo, caso queiro pode baixar uma nova no fórum mencionado acima.
Quaisquer dúvidas estou a disposição!

Créditos ao idealizador do projeto Genilton Barbosa.  :Burnout:

----------


## clovisfernando

> Exporta para pdf e poe aqui para nós.


Segue exemplo do boleto em PDF conforme solicitado.

----------


## Gardenal100

cara muito bom quando vc atualizar me manda um e-mail que com certeza eu vou contribuir

----------


## smith

presisa de algum banco de dados instalado na maquina??
desculpe a ignorânçia!

----------


## daniloacr

será instalado o banco de dados firebird.

----------


## correarct

> 23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009
> 
> Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )
> 
> Atualização do sistema no forum.
> 
> *para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*
> 
> login=root
> ...


 
Andreson testei aki e esta muito bom ate agora, Parabens...

----------


## SlayerCommand

> Ola amigos,
> 
> como tinha dito meu tempo melhorou porem ainda sim atrasei um pouco.
> 
> nova data para laçamento do beta para dia 15/12/2009
> 
> segue alguns prints (ainda será modificado e corrigido muitas coisas).
> 
> abraço!


 
Amigão estamos anciosos pelo seu programa, mais ja passou o dia do lançamento, hoje é dia 17/12/2009 a previsão era pra dia 15, ainda vai sair este projeto ou vc vai adiar mais um tempo ou deixar apenas no papel?

----------


## daniloacr

> Amigão estamos anciosos pelo seu programa, mais ja passou o dia do lançamento, hoje é dia 17/12/2009 a previsão era pra dia 15, ainda vai sair este projeto ou vc vai adiar mais um tempo ou deixar apenas no papel?



Boa tarde,

de forma alguma irá ficar somente no papel, como se trata de um sistema complexo, acho que dei prioridade a parte nao tao necessario no momento e esqueci do principal do sistema.

por isso esta atrasando o lançamento, tinha esquecido de finalizar o modulo *ORDEM DE SERVIÇO*.
O qual estou trabalhando no momento.

So falta finalizar *ORDEM DE SERVIÇO* para liberar está 70% pronto, fazendo ajustes.

----------


## Gustavinho

Danilo nesta etapa do seu projeto, ja tem algo relacionado a emissao de boletos pronta?

abração e boa sorte.

----------


## daniloacr

> Danilo nesta etapa do seu projeto, ja tem algo relacionado a emissao de boletos pronta?
> 
> abração e boa sorte.



Emissão de boleto já em funcionamento perfeito.

----------


## angelangra

Danilo estou na espera

----------


## JailtonDias

Danilo, Sou um usuario do UnderLinux e testei seu programa, gostei se encaixou perfeito no meu perfil, aguardo ansioso e sobre o custo do programa sou de acordo mas espero que seja um valor acessível. Att: Jailton

----------


## marlon

> 23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009
> 
> Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )
> 
> Atualização do sistema no forum.
> 
> *para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*
> 
> login=root
> ...


aqui não funçiono não cara..!

----------


## Gustavinho

> Danilo, Sou um usuario do UnderLinux e testei seu programa, gostei se encaixou perfeito no meu perfil, aguardo ansioso e sobre o custo do programa sou de acordo mas espero que seja um valor acessível. Att: Jailton


 
Mais ja foi disponibilizado o programa?

----------


## chronnus

mano eu não consegui, segui todos os passos ditos no arquivo de instalação o bd foi criado perfeitamente mas na hora de abrir o programa (mikrotik.exe) ele da o seguinte erro, Exception EDatabaseError in module mikrotik.exe at 000AB22D Access danied for user `[email protected]` (using password: NO)

----------


## aleksei

alguem conseguiu rodar o programa no wine?

----------


## flex2004

O link tá quebrado? alguem tem outro ? :Thumpdown:

----------


## Raniel

Aguarde, o site está em reforma. Por isto alguns links não vão funcionar.

----------


## djjeantechno

> Era um bug no sistema.
> 
> Já está resolvido , obrigado por ter avisado.
> é só pegar a atualização em :
> 
> http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe
> 
> 1 ) Coloquei também um botão \"Recadastrar Cliente no Mikrotik\" , para o caso de ter apagado
> o cliente no mikrotik, então o sistema vai lá a cadastra o cliente novamente.


 o meu ta dando o mesmo problemas,mas e só na hora que quero aspagar um cliente ,eu insiro a senha mikrotik e da o mesmo erro do colega de cimagrato jean

----------


## djjeantechno

> o meu ta dando o mesmo problemas,mas e só na hora que quero aspagar um cliente ,eu insiro a senha mikrotik e da o mesmo erro do colega de cimagrato jean


 e outra nao estou conseguindo atualizar o sistema completo com boleto

E parabéns pela iniciativa vou divulgar sua conta para contribuição

----------


## SlayerCommand

Danilo me desculpe a sinceridade meu velho, mais pela propaganda que você fez sou obrigado por todos aqui a comentar, mais pelo geito seu projeto babou, haja visto que você ja deu umas 2 ou 3 datas de lançamento e nada, desde o ano passado já, acho que você apenas botou agua na boca do pessoal ai pq não vi nada de lançamento seu por aqui pelo Under linux, não estou sendo pessimista nem nada, somente estou falando a realidade caso eu esteja errado me corrija, pois não vi programa nenhum seu por aqui disponibilizado.

----------


## djjeantechno

> aqui não funçiono não cara..!


aqui continuo com a v 0.12 peguei essa ultima ai e nada

23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009

Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )

Atualização do sistema no forum.

*para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*

login=root
password=
host=127.0.0.1
hotspot=no
dhcp=no


---------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Instalação Completa 

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/instalador.rar

Para quem já tem a V 0.12 é só atualizar :

http://totalcontrol.mar.com.br/mikrotik.exe 






O sistema foi feito usando delphi/mysql para windows
para administração remota do mikrotik ( por em quanto só a parte de hotspot ).

O Sistema está em no arquivo instalador.rar

Para quem já tem o sistema instalado é só pegar o executável com as atualizações em :

mikrotik.exe

Leia o arquivo : como instalar.txt

Atualmente o sistema tem os seguintes módulos :

01 ) Cadastro de Cliente
02 ) Cadastro de Contratos para preenchimento
03 ) Controle de Contas a Receber
04 ) Controle de Ordens de Serviços
05 ) Mostra os usuários ativos
06 ) Gráficos dos Queue
07 ) Opção de Indicação de Profiles
08 ) Preenchimento de Contrato de Clientes
09 ) Controle de Banda por Queue
10 ) Controle do Servidor Dhcpd
11 ) Controle de Ip X Mac Address
12 ) Impressão de carnê com o contas a receber em aberto
13 ) Medidor de Sinal Wireless via SNMP na parte de abertura de ordem de serviço

Toda a interação entre o sistema e o mikrotik é feita via ssh ,
utilizando os scripts do mikrotik para realizar as tarefas ,
como bloqueio , desbloqueio , cadastro do cliente no mikrotik
com seu login , senha , mac address e controle de banda.

E aproveitando , sem alguem usa o sistema e quiser contribuir financeiramente 
( até hoje não recebi nenhuma contribuição ) , os dados são :
Anderson de Olivera Machado
Ag. : 0150-3
C/C : 24.861-4
Banco do Brasil

Obrigado ,
Anderson de Oliveira Machado
[email protected]

----------


## lmvichiatto

Boas....
Pacece interessante, mas não consigo conectar ao banco de dados mysql para a utilização, a versão do banco é 5.1

----------


## Malverick

> aqui continuo com a v 0.12 peguei essa ultima ai e nada
> 
> 23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009
> 
> Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )
> 
> Atualização do sistema no forum.
> 
> *para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*
> ...


Acho que vc deveria retirar a obrigatoriedade de digitar ip mac e senha do cliente, a não ser que o mac pudesse ser digitado sem os dois ponto e fosse postado direto no user do hotspot.
Tirando isso ta massa!

----------


## gfox007

Bom dia.

Seguinte gostaria de saber se ele controla ppoe? Pois uso ele para logar os clientes.


Obrigado.

----------


## Carlos Alberto

Desculpa a sinceridade, mais ta demorando pra ter um update neste programa heim, teve um outro rapaz ali que disse estar fazendo um programa que ia lançar não sei quando, adiou o lançamento, e nekas de nikitiribas de lançar outro programa, so botou agua na boca do pessoal, se relerem o topico irão ver de quem estou falando, e não do anderson que criou o total control, que pra falar a verdade está de parabens, mais que tambem está demorando pra fazer um update, parou na versão 0.12 em 14/07/2009 e nunca mais se pronunciou, acho que ele deve ter desanimado ou sei la o que, mais fazer o que, é esperar que derrepente um dia ele faça outra atualização.

----------


## Jovane

Boa tarde anderson, cara teria como vc postar manuais de instalação e de uso por favor, quando tiver com ele pronto me mande um e-mail pra que eu compre um registro Obrigado!!!

----------


## marlon

amigo quero o programa completo vc me arruma por quanto ?! o programa com liçença de uns 3 anos!! quanto fica ?

----------


## chronnus

bom galera queria uma ajudinha de vocês, instalei tudo certinho o bd foi firmeza, mas na hora de executar ele deu pal com os seguintes erros:

*1:
* :Banghead:

----------


## sosouteiro

E ai, beleza? Amigo, estou desenvolvendo um sistema para administrar Mikrotik todo em PHP. O problema que eu to encontrando é fazer com que ele envie o comando para o mikrotik. O ambiente gráfico está quase todo pronto. Estou utilizando PHP e MySql. 

Ajudem ai galera, a intenção é que seja o sistema mais completo e livre para controle de Provedor com mikrotik no servidor. O mais legal é que qualquer um com conhecimento em PHP poderá remasterizar ou inserir melhorias no projeto.

O projeto se chama *Milhotik*. Porque, não sei... ^^ só sei que veio na cabeça e ficou.

----------


## geovanepc

Onde baixo o arquivo mikrotik.sql, está faltando no arquivo zipado.
Desde já agradeço, um forte abraço.

----------


## AndersonMachado

Olá , o mikrotik.sql não é necessário.

leia o arq. : como instalar.txt que esta entro do arquivo rar no primeiro post.

Você pode usar :

4 ) Colocar o sistema em alguma pasta

estou usando c:\sistema
mas pode ser até no desktop mesmo.

Copiar mikrotik.exe para c:\sistema
Copiar basededados.exe para c:\sistema

5 ) Criar o Banco de Dados vazio

Executar :

c:\sistema\basededados.exe

----------


## SlayerCommand

Pow anderson quando vai ter novas atualizações amigo, uso o seu sistema e é muito bom, mais faz tempo que vc não atualiza ou implementa novos recursos, a galera está no aguardo, vlws.

----------


## alexgomes

Olá SlayerCommand,

Se gostou e quer atualização, faça um deposito para o cara!

Poh, alem de ser 0800 v/c ainda pede atualização? quer um provedor na base do gratis?

----------


## SlayerCommand

> Olá SlayerCommand,
> 
> Se gostou e quer atualização, faça um deposito para o cara!
> 
> Poh, alem de ser 0800 v/c ainda pede atualização? quer um provedor na base do gratis?




E vc ja fez?

----------


## leoservice

Isso ai quem baixou e esta usando ou pretende usar tem que depositar a grana se for no minimo um profissional de carater.

Ou sera que ate o MK vc prefere usar pirata.... Ja vi um bocado quebrar, pois a lei do retorno e infalivel

----------


## kayam

> aqui continuo com a v 0.12 peguei essa ultima ai e nada
> 
> 23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009
> 
> Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )
> 
> Atualização do sistema no forum.
> 
> *para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*
> ...






boa noite pessoal, eu estou usando este aplicativo, mas quando tento excluir um usuário ou uma conta no financeiro do aplicativo pede uma senha e se digito qualquer coisa dá senha inválida, qual a senha????

----------


## letec2000

a senha é. mikrotik

----------


## willmartins82

Salve todos....

Blz...

Pessoal, estou precisando implementar um sistema de autenticação com controle financeiro em uma pousada, aparentemente esse sistema do anderson faz isso. Mas minha duvida é: além disso preciso instalar mais o q? É só instalar uma placa mikrotik? 

Desde já agradeço a ajudo.

Ps.: Anderson, parabéns pelo seu sistema, nao usei ainda mais pelo que li no forum ele é bom.

----------


## karlley

Amigos, sou novo neste forum, estou lendo algumas coisas de Mikrotik, achei interessante, ainda não sei nada de seu funcionamento, tenho uma pequena rede de compartilhamento em meu predio e com vizinhos, uso alguns Ap Router, com um link de 8megas, estou pensando em montar um sistema deste, com um Rb433ah, se alguem tiver algum material, apostilas links de alguns vídeos, me envie por gentileza, desde já agradeço....

email: [email protected]

abraços..

----------


## rasonline

Anderson, Show de bola sua iniciativa, estou implantando um provedor wireless em minha região. Vou baixar e testar seu programa.
Como a versão free funciona apenas com hotspot, e estou querendo trabalhar com ppoe.
Fico no aguardo da versão full, quando tiver o valor ou qualquer informação.

----------


## Robson79

> 23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009
> 
> Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )
> 
> Atualização do sistema no forum.
> 
> *para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*
> 
> login=root
> ...



AMIGO BAIXEI OR 1º ARQUIVO QUE TEM O NOME INSTADOR SÓ QUE NO TXT COMO INSTALAR DIZ P INSTALAR O ARQUIVO (lib ssh) PROCUREI MAS ELE NÃO ESTA DENTRO DO RAR ONDE ENCONTRO DESDE JA AGRADEÇO...

----------


## danyelvip

amigo qual é a senha do administrador para alteração e exclusao para o tipo de ordem de serviço
agradeço a dispinibilidade so sistema e meu elogios a vc pelo mesmo, muito bom

----------


## AndersonMachado

A senha é : mikrotik

----------


## lucasbrick

nao consigo atualizar vcs poderiam me montar como se atualiza
e tudo dentro de um arquivo tudo junto pra mim instlar tudo de novo

----------


## shinobim

Instalador Totalmente Automatico
*Gratis*




Oi tomei a liberdade de fazer um instalador totalmente automatico do seu Sistema

muito pratico para quem nao tem muito conhecimento wamp.

ficou grande 45mb mas ta com sistema boleto php

digitar http://localhost/boleto_real.php depois que tiver tudo pronto mais info aqui


instalador.exe
 

creditos 
"[email protected]

http://www.atalhos.tk
se tiver ideias favor ajudar ...

----------


## ShiFT

Opa cara, tudo bem, ta dando o seguinte erro na hora de criar o banco de dados, como vc pode ver o wampserver esta ativo, porém esta dizendo que ta off-line, mais acho que isso nao tem nada aver.. gostaria de uma ajuda para poder testar o sistema, des de já agradeço.

edit: eu segui tudo certinho conforme o txt. o problema é só na hora de criar o banco de dados vaziu.

http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## shinobim

> edit: eu segui tudo certinho conforme o txt. o problema é só na hora de criar o banco de dados vaziu.
> 
> http://static1.under-linux.net/images/misc/pencil.png


o programa de instalaçao é baseado na arvore do sistema windows xp na imagem vc ta com o 7 ...
tenta baixar o wamp no site original ihttp://www.wampserver.com

----------


## ShiFT

> o programa de instalaçao é baseado na arvore do sistema windows xp na imagem vc ta com o 7 ...
> temta baixar o wamp no site original ihttp://www.wampserver.com


cara, foi bem dai que eu baixei o wamp cara, do site mesmo.. to com a ultima versão que é wampserver 2.1e. ta tudo certo cara..

----------


## jadirf

*Anderson, boa iniciativa de desenvolver o sistema. Estou usando ha algum tempo e tem dado pro gasto. Pena que parece que parou o projeto. Assim como muitos aqui, estou disposto a dar uma pequena contribuição em R$ para ajudar a melhorar o sistema, mas parece que marketing não tem sido seu forte.
Sugiro dar uma revisada no programa e divulgar melhor aqui no under. Faça uma versão um pouquinho melhor e cobre por ela um valor que seja interessante para os iniciantes. Sugiro até 50 ou 100 reais. Quem quiser paga pouco pra ter um sistema, para até uns 100 clientes com uns recursos a mais. E por aí vamos...*

----------


## pcmil

CADE O SISTEMA DO DANILOACR NAO POSTOU AINDA???

----------


## daniloacr

> CADE O SISTEMA DO DANILOACR NAO POSTOU AINDA???


Quando lembro dessa historio eu quase choro.

O sistema estava 90% pronto, mas veio um virus violento e perdi todos os dados do no meu notebook.
restando apenas um backup antigo, pois nao tinha mania de fazer backup diariamentes.


Então fiquei um tempo sem mexer, pois estava desanimado.

foi então que comecei a faze-lo novamente do ZERO!

hoje o sistema ainda não está pronto.

tem apenas 

- Cadastro de Clientes
- Cadastro de Fornecedores
- Cadastro de Produtos
- Cadastro de Funcionarios
- Controle de Contas a Receber
- Controle de Estoque
- Emissao de Boletos varios bancos
- Tratamento de Retorno dos boletos
- Ordem de Servicos
- Relatorios de Clientes
- Relatorio de Contas a Receber
- Outros

ainda nao está integrado com mikrotik, dentro de 1 mes a integração está 100% completa.

integracao por:

- PPPoE
- Hotspot
- MAC X IP
- Radius
- Mikrotik

na verdade a integracão com radius já está OK.


abraco!

----------


## Adilson01

Amigo vc poderia min ajudar eu nao estou conseguindo min conectar com o ssh do microtik https://under-linux.org/images/misc/pencil.png

----------


## rafaelrodrigoms

Ola Danilo quando sairá o seu gerenciador desde o ano passado que estou ancioso para testalo. Obrigado e fico no aguardo. valeu

----------


## NTurbo

Eu estou usando o sistema para teste aki, estou gostando.. só queria tirar uma duvida, qnd cadastramos o cliente com o valor errado q mudamos ele não sai do controle financeiro, ele continua com o valor cadastrado na primeira vez, tem como mudar isso ? e outra qual é a senha q ele pede pra excluir um cliente..?

----------


## leandrofbn

> A senha é : mikrotik


Olá anderson, vc ja tem a versão full dele, se tiver me manda uma MP informando o valor ok..
Outra coisa, como mudamos um valor cadastrado errado para ele aparecer no controle, mudei um valor aki mas ele não saiu no controle financeiro ficou o valor antigo..

Obrigado

----------


## NTurbo

> Quando lembro dessa historio eu quase choro.
> 
> O sistema estava 90% pronto, mas veio um virus violento e perdi todos os dados do no meu notebook.
> restando apenas um backup antigo, pois nao tinha mania de fazer backup diariamentes.
> 
> 
> Então fiquei um tempo sem mexer, pois estava desanimado.
> 
> foi então que comecei a faze-lo novamente do ZERO!
> ...


Olá Danilo, e o seu programa algum beta pra teste ou se estiver pronto avisa ae como é o esquema usar ok..
Obrigado e boa Sorte.

----------


## RicardoMoura

ola boa tarde, como anda o sistema...tem atualização...ou parou a projeto....gostaria de informações..??

----------


## SlayerCommand

Eu não sei como este topico ainda está aberto, pois creio eu que o autor não irá dar continuidade ao projeto, pois acompanho desde o primeiro beta e ja faz anos que o autor não lança atualizações ou o programa full, ao meu ver os moderadores podem fechar o topico, e respondendo ao amigo que perguntou da senha a meses, a senha que o programa pede é "mikrotik" sem aspas.

----------


## danilosceu

bem tosco esse programa tbm né

----------


## Flechaus

Com todo respeito, meu sistema é bem melhor que este, por favor confiram no link abaixo, e se caso alguém se interessar, entrem em contato preferencialmente por msn.
https://under-linux.org/f277/gcp-ger...krotik-145455/

----------


## Danusio

A questão do Hotspot, para quem usa a autenticação em Radius, nem precisa de regra, o próprio radius se interage com o mikrotik e cria as regras no hotspot e no simple queues, o que pode ser feito no seu sistema é apenas uma conexão com o Radius, para que possa fazer controle dos usuários, tipo, 
. conexão simultaneas, 
. controle de banda
. amarração de mac x usuario x ip
. bloqueio
. página de abertura após o login

esta interação com o radius eu já tenho funcionando aqui, fiz em delphi.
Qualquer coisa posso ajudar com código pascal.

----------


## nebama

Alguém poderia disponibilizar o download do programa e fontes por favor.
ou alguns códigos fontes para estudo.

Desde já agradeço

----------


## rnxti

> 23/09/2009 - Atualização de Versão v 0.13 23/09/2009
> 
> Ajuste nas regras de dhcpd ( / ip dhcp-server lease )
> 
> Atualização do sistema no forum.
> 
> *para tanto é só ter o arquivo de configuração (config.txt ) desta maneira :*
> 
> login=root
> ...


Boa Noite,
Anderson,
Tentei utilizar o sistema mas ele não se comunica com meu microtik o que pode estar ocorrendo.

----------

